# Chinese copy's Rupes DA



## GLN

Any one got one and how they holding up also where you getting them from ?


----------



## AaronGTi

Got a link?


----------



## GLN

http://www.ansiauto.com/showpro.asp?ArticleID=7487


----------



## AaronGTi

There was a photo on Autobrites facebook of these machines a couple days ago.


----------



## farley2708

seen a pic on FB for Autobrite direct had 4 different machines laid out,DA,rotary,forced-DA...............not sure what the other was

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6.364566.106381462225&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## farley2708

would rather spend the extra on either a Flex or a Rupes


----------



## AaronGTi

What do these cost?


----------



## stangalang

Lol i hope mark wasn't planning on marketing these as fairly expensive given the thread title :lol:


----------



## svended

I can see these will become the pharmaceutical generic brand of the detailing world. 
The big companies spend all their time, money and resources on developing a machine, then someone else says we can make them cheaper and the big company says "of course you can, you didn't have to pay for the development of the product and build on it's safety". 
Though it may be a good thing for us the consumer, being able to save money on what is a very similar product. It may also have an impact on companies spending money promoting themselves here if we take our money elsewhere.


----------



## Nanoman

This thread has me curious...

Does anyone know how they actually compare to the rupes other than looking similar? I suspect not but happy to be proven wrong... also wonder what the aftersales is like compared to Rupes.

I've never used a Rupes BTW. Just curious.


----------



## toni

GLN said:


> http://www.ansiauto.com/showpro.asp?ArticleID=7487


orbit: *210mm*

Watch you hands :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

If they were cheap enough id take a punt.


----------



## snoopin

toni said:


> orbit: *210mm*
> 
> Watch you hands :lol:


Surely that's a typo, the bigfoots orbit is 15mm ?!?!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

All that glitters is not gold..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

snoopin said:


> Surely that's a typo, the bigfoots orbit is 15mm ?!?!


and 21.

Im going to contact them and get pricing imported, see what they are like.

Always worth having a cheap back up machine to use and you never know they may be ok.

I would always buy a proper Rupes personally though.


----------



## ianFRST

has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


----------



## muzzer

HeavenlyDetail said:


> and 21.
> 
> Im going to contact them and get pricing imported, see what they are like.
> 
> Always worth having a cheap back up machine to use and you never know they may be ok.
> 
> I would always buy a proper Rupes personally though.


That's a fair point and the reason why i bought a generic da from germany, it gives me the chance to get used to machine polishing before buying a better machine. If the quality of thos is similar to mine, it wont be a bad purchase for someone who wants a rupes style machine but isn't sure on the cost.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


The 3M Claybars were pretty good off ebay


----------



## Alex L

I think for people like me who maybe polish 1 car a year it's worth a go if the price is similar to a DA, but for someone using it a lot I can't see it lasting long.
The only issue I would have with going for one of these over a DA would be not being able to use small pads for the tight areas, as I don't think you can change the backing plate like you can on a DA.


In regards to the quality, you get what you pay for (not always true I know). I think if you're expecting Rupes, Festool or Flex type quality you'll be disappointed. But if you know you have something that may only last a year then it's worth trying.


----------



## Rundie

A bit of cheap clay isn't going to harm you, some dodgy copy of a hand held electrical tool could very well damage you. Wonder if it's CE marked with a proper certificate ? (and I don't mean the Chinese Export logo that they like to use that looks very similar  )


----------



## Alex L

Rundie said:


> A bit of cheap clay isn't going to harm you, some dodgy copy of a hand held electrical tool could very well damage you. Wonder if it's CE marked with a proper certificate ? (and I don't mean the Chinese Export logo that they like to use that looks very similar  )


I wonder if anyone who has both and a bit of electrical knowledge would take them both apart and compare internals.


----------



## -Raven-

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


I have to laugh at comments like this.

The Porter Cable copy does pretty well, that the DAS-6/PRO that everybody sells and recommends in case you were wondering. 

The Max Shine 21 Bigfoot copy (the one with the Flex handle) is made by the same guys as the DAS-6's.

Speaking of Flex tools, did you know they are now Chinese owned as well?


----------



## Rundie

Alex L said:


> I wonder if anyone who has both and a bit of electrical knowledge would take them both apart and compare internals.


I test products for a living to European Standards, I don't do electrical testing but have seen plenty of horrors in other Labs on our site, enough to avoid cheap rubbish. If legit then it should have the proper CE certs to say it complies.


----------



## -Raven-

Rundie said:


> A bit of cheap clay isn't going to harm you, some dodgy copy of a hand held electrical tool could very well damage you. Wonder if it's CE marked with a proper certificate ? (and I don't mean the Chinese Export logo that they like to use that looks very similar  )


Do you use a DAS-6 pro by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Rundie

-Raven- said:


> Do you use a DAS-6 pro by any chance? :lol:


No, I've got a Chicago Pneumatic :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

The Bigfoot copy's are about US$90 each. The DAS-6 Pros are about US$50 each. 

It's going to be interesting to see what the shops flog them off for retail....


----------



## -Raven-

Rundie said:


> No, I've got a Chicago Pneumatic :thumb:


You do know they manufacture power tools in China as well right?


----------



## Rundie

-Raven- said:


> You do know they manufacture power tools in China as well right?


The thing is that the CP polisher I've got isn't a cheap copy like the one mentioned (I purchased mine direct from CP) and it's got a legit CE cert :thumb:


----------



## Strongey

My biggest issue would be whether the site is safe for my card details. worth a punt just to see if the machine is any good


----------



## Kerr

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


Many of the original things are Chinese too.

They do have the habit of producing cheap tat, but they can manage fine when they have to.


----------



## Alex L

Rundie said:


> I test products for a living to European Standards, I don't do electrical testing but have seen plenty of horrors in other Labs on our site, enough to avoid cheap rubbish. If legit then it should have the proper CE certs to say it complies.


How does the original Porter Cable fair? As that was imported and I presume only had US certs, and it wasn't until The G220 that we had a CE marked one iirc.

I do agree that really people should be using tools that have been certified safe to use on 240v but as always it always comes down to cost.

For me I just couldn't justify the $800/900 cos of a real one that would get used once a year. So the temptation to try a much cheaper version is there straight away.


----------



## Alex L

And I'm still waiting for Matty to do a review as I think he has a copy?


----------



## -Raven-

Rundie said:


> The thing is that the CP polisher I've got isn't a cheap copy like the one mentioned (I purchased mine direct from CP) and it's got a legit CE cert :thumb:


And all the DAS-6's are legit CE cert... What's your point, and how do you as a consumer know it's really certified?

Interestingly, if you look at the big certification guys, they all have places in China. Makes life a million times easier for everybody.

Take Australia for instance. It costs over $10k to get something electrical certified and approved for our market. If the CE certification is done through one of these guys in China, its only $600 for the paperwork.


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> And I'm still waiting for Matty to do a review as I think he has a copy?


patience grasshopper!


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> How does the original Porter Cable fair? As that was imported and I presume only had US certs, and it wasn't until The G220 that we had a CE marked one iirc.
> 
> I do agree that really people should be using tools that have been certified safe to use on 240v but as always it always comes down to cost.
> 
> For me I just couldn't justify the $800/900 cos of a real one that would get used once a year. So the temptation to try a much cheaper version is there straight away.


The first Rupes Bigfoot polishers that came out were not CE certified! :lol:


----------



## JDawes

I visit china a couple of times a year for the company I work for an can quiet happily tell you that most companies are in the same factories and use e same components, and believe me they are only to happy to tell and show you the competitors products if it gets them an order,also you are takn round there to import factories usually which is the one ep have certified for compliance then they put the order out to tender anyway. The product development stages and restarted pensive as are thcompliance certificates for each new product think last time I check it was circa £10,000 for safety certificate which for branded products has to be done for there reputation etc which is why they cost more to recoupe these certificate costs, however once someone has paid for this certificate at the factory the technology is then certified which is what the cheap imports do reuse, now you are supposed to redo the certificate each time a change is made but they do not in most cases, so this means if they manufactures to specification on the test certificate you would get a top notch machine on branded products they have quality control guys posted in the factories for compliance for copies they do not and begin to de-spec these machines usually starting with the easiest the cable is made of thinner wire and thicker plastic coating to make them look the same. It is a gamble on copies and it could cost you on the other hand the branded items are usually victim to greed of the company directors who like big salaries !

For electrical items always branded it's your life! And you only get one ....


----------



## JDawes

Sorry auto correct spelling mistakes on my iPad and its 3:50 am


----------



## adamvr619

I want one


----------



## C0NAN

adamvr619 said:


> I want one


Me too! :buffer:


----------



## IanG

Might have one of these if the price is good


----------



## halam

Looks interesting it was only a matter of time. .


----------



## Rascal_69

Got one arriving next week. 

Will see how it is comparing it to my Bigfoot. 

Will only be a back up and something to play with as am interested. 

I got a 15 same as my Bigfoot.


----------



## AaronGTi

Rascal_69 said:


> Got one arriving next week.
> 
> Will see how it is comparing it to my Bigfoot.
> 
> Will only be a back up and something to play with as am interested.
> 
> I got a 15 same as my Bigfoot.


Where from? I could only see the 21 on that site? And the site looks like a nightmare to order from..

How much was it??

:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Can't mind about 70-80 if I remember right. 

Shipping was almost same price as machine. 

Was some funny china site. 

I will dig it out for you. Just back from holiday at 7 this morning. 
Still tired.


----------



## Kiashuma

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


Indeed, makes me think of the HIphone i could have got for £60 in Bejing :wave:


----------



## GLN

Rascal_69 said:


> Can't mind about 70-80 if I remember right.
> 
> Shipping was almost same price as machine.
> 
> Was some funny china site.
> 
> I will dig it out for you. Just back from holiday at 7 this morning.
> Still tired.


:thumb: let me know how you get on think I might try to order one for that price if you manage to find a link


----------



## AaronGTi

Might give it a bash too.


----------



## khurum6392

Rascal_69 said:


> Got one arriving next week.
> 
> Will see how it is comparing it to my Bigfoot.
> 
> Will only be a back up and something to play with as am interested.
> 
> I got a 15 same as my Bigfoot.


how do you buy this machine it doesent have a price on it


----------



## adjones

Gheezer said:


> The deciding factor here is insurance. Soon we will see some poor family with a burned down house caused by copy 'hair straighteners' or such like and the insurers blame couterfeit products and void any claim. the 'we didnt know' arguement will fail and people may think twice, _May Think Twice_.
> 
> I can understand the weekend detailer (like me) wanting the copy as the genuine cost is too high but as a business manager (like me) I insist on genuine tools and products as I cannot afford the consequences of a long term loss from a short term saving.
> 
> Always run risky appliances through a secondary trip device!
> 
> I would expect Rupes to issue procedings against this company as this is a 'copy' and not a 'version'


Half the DW sponsoring manufacturers can't provide safety info for their products. Even if this machine isnt certified right (it might well be), no one is going to care if it is cheap or a big name uses it.


----------



## clubber01

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


Yes, many things that you might think are genuine are actually copies. These guys have infiltrated the main stream market


----------



## R0B

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


Now come on Ian......that copy BMW X5 done in China a few years ago was pretty special.....:lol:


----------



## Alex L

clubber01 said:


> Yes, many things that you might think are genuine are actually copies. These guys have infiltrated the main stream market


Look at those fake Apple stores that got shut down, even the staff didn't know it was all fake.


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Look at those fake Apple stores that got shut down, even the staff didn't know it was all fake.


and iPhones are made China... How fake is fake?


----------



## Porta

Guys, a little bit off topic, eh?


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> Got one arriving next week.
> 
> Will see how it is comparing it to my Bigfoot.
> 
> Will only be a back up and something to play with as am interested.
> 
> I got a 15 same as my Bigfoot.


Where did you get a 15 from? I could only find 21mm and 8mm.


----------



## -Raven-

pulled my 'replica' 21mm apart to compare with my Bigfoot 21, pretty much identical! 

There's 10g difference in counterweight, but it's pretty smooth just like Bigfoot. Certainly a ton less vibration compared to a DAS-6 Pro etc...


----------



## josadler

A groupbuy is coming on its way ?


----------



## -Raven-

josadler said:


> A groupbuy is coming on its way ?


I thought these things would be on the market by now..... Anyway, shouldn't be too long anyway. I'd certainly be waiting to get one of these instead of a DAS-6 Pro if you are waiting to buy a polisher.


----------



## Rascal_69

-Raven- said:


> Where did you get a 15 from? I could only find 21mm and 8mm.


Some china company. I wanted the 21 and they didnt do the 21. 
So thought i would just take the 15 to compare to my bigfoot and have as a spare. 
Has a stupid 2 pin plug though.

Might be a 21 china guy might be confused. He did say it was a 15 though.

Should be here on monday.

Nicknamed it the FUPES


----------



## GLN

-Raven- said:


> pulled my 'replica' 21mm apart to compare with my Bigfoot 21, pretty much identical!
> 
> There's 10g difference in counterweight, but it's pretty smooth just like Bigfoot. Certainly a ton less vibration compared to a DAS-6 Pro etc...


That's what I wanted to hear :thumb:

Where did you order the 21 from ?


----------



## josadler

-Raven- said:


> I thought these things would be on the market by now..... Anyway, shouldn't be too long anyway. I'd certainly be waiting to get one of these instead of a DAS-6 Pro if you are waiting to buy a polisher.


I already have 5 polishing machines: the 2 Flex's , DASpro, EP801 and a Mirka.
But i wouldn't mind trying out the Fupes if it's only 80-100€


----------



## Rascal_69

Only thing raven the da6 pro is a more flexible machine. 

21 fupes is will be great for big panels. 

Still want something for spot pads.


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> Some china company. I wanted the 21 and they didnt do the 21.
> So thought i would just take the 15 to compare to my bigfoot and have as a spare.
> Has a stupid 2 pin plug though.
> 
> Might be a 21 china guy might be confused. He did say it was a 15 though.
> 
> Should be here on monday.
> 
> Nicknamed it the FUPES


Haha! I call mine the Bigfeet lol! :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

GLN said:


> That's what I wanted to hear :thumb:
> 
> Where did you order the 21 from ?


Direct from China.


----------



## AaronGTi

Someone should set up a DW group buy for these :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

josadler said:


> I already have 5 polishing machines: the 2 Flex's , DASpro, EP801 and a Mirka.
> But i wouldn't mind trying out the Fupes if it's only 80-100€


I doubt they'll be even close to that price. I'm guessing €170-230 range as an educated guess (these are ~US$50 more wholesale than DAS-6 Pro).


----------



## -Raven-

AaronGTi said:


> Someone should set up a DW group buy for these :lol:


only need 500 people!


----------



## AaronGTi

-Raven- said:


> only need 500 people!


1. Aaron

:lol:


----------



## Rascal_69

Let me get mines and see if I get any charges. 

I could do a small group buy just to help folk out if I have time. 

Ideally want to test it. He's already told me when I order he will fit uk 3 pins but cause mines a sample I just got a off a shelf model


----------



## R_D_Olivaw

I hope none of you end up on Fake Britain as a result of buying one of these machines, because:
1. It electrocutes you.
2. It turns out you're supporting organised crime.
3. It damages the car.
4. It breaks within a few days leaving you out of pocket.

At the end of the day the only person that is guaranteed to be smiling is the guy in China that sells it, as there'll be no come back on them. On the other hand, you could be dead or out of pocket and the real manufactures goes under because there aren't enough people buying the fantastic tools we all love and want to use.

Okay, I'll get off my soapbox and get my coat.


----------



## Rascal_69

R_D_Olivaw said:


> I hope none of you end up on Fake Britain as a result of buying one of these machines, because:
> 1. It electrocutes you.
> 2. It turns out you're supporting organised crime.
> 3. It damages the car.
> 4. It breaks within a few days leaving you out of pocket.
> 
> At the end of the day the only person that is guaranteed to be smiling is the guy in China that sells it, as there'll be no come back on them. On the other hand, you could be dead or out of pocket and the real manufactures goes under because there aren't enough people buying the fantastic tools we all love and want to use.
> 
> Okay, I'll get off my soapbox and get my coat.


I have a rupes 15es machine. 
I buy and use their pads and polishes.

I will be buying rupes 75 when released :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn

Guys, CE marking is not the be all and end all of importing products. I attended a CE marking course recently and was told that if a product is imported into the EU it must be CE certified by the importer. For example, if a company from China sells an item as CE marked then the importer is still responsible if this is a false declaration.

Remember that there are many, many items for sale in stores which will be CE marked but if inspected fully may not actually comply. This is because a CE certification is done by the company manufacturing the product and not an industry watchdog / compliance company.

The only way you can guarantee compliance is by buying a product which is CE certified _and_ also stamped by an approval body such as TUV. The reason for this is that the likes of TUV regularly inspect the inspection methods carried out by the manufacturer and also inspect the product themselves for compliance.

If you take a look at the CE certificates issued by RS components on their electrical components you will find that it is not really worth the paper its written on as it basically states the buyer will take responsibility for the complaiance of the product in the application it's used in.


----------



## josadler

-Raven- said:


> I doubt they'll be even close to that price. I'm guessing €170-230 range as an educated guess (these are ~US$50 more wholesale than DAS-6 Pro).


I just got a quote and it's even cheeper then the DAS pro i bought.


----------



## IanG

josadler said:


> I just got a quote and it's even cheeper then the DAS pro i bought.


Where did you get your quote from?


----------



## khurum6392

-Raven- said:


> pulled my 'replica' 21mm apart to compare with my Bigfoot 21, pretty much identical!
> 
> There's 10g difference in counterweight, but it's pretty smooth just like Bigfoot. Certainly a ton less vibration compared to a DAS-6 Pro etc...


do you know if the 21mm replica takes the same backing plate as the rupes one


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> pulled my 'replica' 21mm apart to compare with my Bigfoot 21, pretty much identical!
> 
> There's 10g difference in counterweight, but it's pretty smooth just like Bigfoot. Certainly a ton less vibration compared to a DAS-6 Pro etc...


If the counterweight really was an issue though it wouldn't take much to get one knocked up at an engineer place.


----------



## fethead

I need some prices?
Do they do a 15mm throw?

Richard


----------



## -Raven-

jdquinn said:


> Guys, CE marking is not the be all and end all of importing products. I attended a CE marking course recently and was told that if a product is imported into the EU it must be CE certified by the importer. For example, if a company from China sells an item as CE marked then the importer is still responsible if this is a false declaration.
> 
> Remember that there are many, many items for sale in stores which will be CE marked but if inspected fully may not actually comply. This is because a CE certification is done by the company manufacturing the product and not an industry watchdog / compliance company.
> 
> The only way you can guarantee compliance is by buying a product which is CE certified _and_ also stamped by an approval body such as TUV. The reason for this is that the likes of TUV regularly inspect the inspection methods carried out by the manufacturer and also inspect the product themselves for compliance.
> 
> If you take a look at the CE certificates issued by RS components on their electrical components you will find that it is not really worth the paper its written on as it basically states the buyer will take responsibility for the complaiance of the product in the application it's used in.


Already covered in post #33 and #37, but great info anyway. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

josadler said:


> I just got a quote and it's even cheeper then the DAS pro i bought.


Wholesale vs retail.... Mine cost ~US$90, DAS-6 pros cost $230 here, but only ~US$50 wholesale.....


----------



## -Raven-

khurum6392 said:


> do you know if the 21mm replica takes the same backing plate as the rupes one


its a bit different, but close. I like the Chinese backing plate design, but makes pretty much nil difference to the temperature. I'll try and get some photos up later on.


----------



## chost10

I say...........on with the review.:buffer:


----------



## josadler

-Raven- said:


> Wholesale vs retail.... Mine cost ~US$90, DAS-6 pros cost $230 here, but only ~US$50 wholesale.....


My price was 55€ +40€. shipment costs.
You have to take into account the customs will charge You duties.
My experience is that they will charge upto 5O€ duties
Minimum quantity 2OO pieces.


----------



## josadler

This one is nice


----------



## adamvr619

Are these on ebay


----------



## fethead

josadler said:


> This one is nice


Where is this one from?

Richard


----------



## Rascal_69

josadler said:


> My price was 55€ +40€. shipment costs.
> You have to take into account the customs will charge You duties.
> My experience is that they will charge upto 5O€ duties
> Minimum quantity 2OO pieces.


200 :doublesho

I wouldn't be buying 200


----------



## Rascal_69

Mines should be in sometime today. 

Been about 3 weeks


----------



## Rascal_69

Well I present you with

FUPES BIGFOOL


----------



## josadler

Congratulations

Did You have any problems at the customs?


----------



## Drewie

It looks better because it doesn't have that ugly, corny, water printed carbon fibre effect!


----------



## ianrobbo1

Flaming marvellous innit!!:wall: here's me about to swap from a DAS6 to a polisher such as the Flex and all I see is so many "copies" that may or may not be as good as "the originals" what am I supposed to do?? buy a cheap copy as I only use a polisher three or four times a month or bite the bullet and get the "genuine"  article?? IF I can find something at a reasonable price :buffer:


----------



## Drewie

ianrobbo1 said:


> Flaming marvellous innit!!:wall: here's me about to swap from a DAS6 to a polisher such as the Flex and all I see is so many "copies" that may or may not be as good as "the originals" what am I supposed to do?? buy a cheap copy as I only use a polisher three or four times a month or bite the bullet and get the "genuine"  article?? IF I can find something at a reasonable price :buffer:


 chill out about it and toss a coin? :buffer:


----------



## khurum6392

Rascal_69 said:


> Well I present you with
> 
> FUPES BIGFOOL


what kind of backing plate does it take would the rupes one fit on this machine


----------



## Rascal_69

Not took my rupes apart and wont as it might void my warranty if rupes think av messed about with it. 

The backing plate on fupes is similar kinda style to flex vrg. 

Will take a picture tomorrow easier to show than explain


----------



## Rascal_69

Minimum quality I can get is 5.


----------



## Flaffy_91

Gheezer said:


> I have also visited China and lived there for almost 2 years. Often factories will over produce and item and sell it cheap on the 'moody market' via the internet and the many many couterfeit malls within China. Same product vast saving. HOWEVER there are many more who buy a product and copy it changing the name or colour slightly. Once sold who cares attitude ensures this happens more and more.
> 
> TOP TIP: Keep all of the receipts for electrical appliances in a fire proof safe!


you say about the counterfit malls in china
have you been into these?
my dad travels alot with his job in the PGA and has visited a couple of these in malasia (spelling of which i dont know)
there are 3 levels of copys for things
cheap, made of crap metals/plastics as cheap as possible. they look real but probably wont work for long
mid range, made out of better metals/plastics and will work for a hell of alot longer than the cheap ones and look real
and theres the expensive items, these are made with the exact same parts/meterials as the genuine ones
just not been passed through the naming department at the factory, so they dont have the brand name on them

and this goes for everything
you can get jimmy choo shoes and handbags, AudimierPK watches, everything you can think of and they are the real deal.... just dont have the name printed on
and there around £500 cheaper
how do we know that rupes arent just importing these, with black shells and hydro dipping carbon onto the top and printing there name on and selling them for a stupid mark up?


----------



## djgregory

Flaffy_91 said:


> you say about the counterfit malls in china
> have you been into these?
> my dad travels alot with his job in the PGA and has visited a couple of these in malasia (spelling of which i dont know)
> there are 3 levels of copys for things
> cheap, made of crap metals/plastics as cheap as possible. they look real but probably wont work for long
> mid range, made out of better metals/plastics and will work for a hell of alot longer than the cheap ones and look real
> and theres the expensive items, these are made with the exact same parts/meterials as the genuine ones
> just not been passed through the naming department at the factory, so they dont have the brand name on them
> 
> and this goes for everything
> you can get jimmy choo shoes and handbags, AudimierPK watches, everything you can think of and they are the real deal.... just dont have the name printed on
> and there around £500 cheaper
> *how do we know that rupes arent just importing these, with black shells and hydro dipping carbon onto the top and printing there name on and selling them for a stupid mark up?*


They probably are, and making a fortune on them.


----------



## halam

I wonder who spent the time and money to develop these machines though

Have you given the machine a try rascal what do you think?


----------



## Rascal_69

halam said:


> I wonder who spent the time and money to develop these machines though
> 
> Have you given the machine a try rascal what do you think?


Not yet mate.

Waiting on adaptor coming so I can use it.

It's a 21 version. A 15es copy would have a 5 inch backing plate


----------



## Waylander-A4

ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


even my mates wife is a chinese copy imported from hongkong!


----------



## craigblues

500 min order! Blimey! I prefer the black one. haha!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Agree with many of the comments, there definitely is a big difference in quality of machines and not all are made equal. Over the years we've tested many DA's and rotary polishers and the quality has varied massively. 

It's probably going to be a good few months into next year before they are launched but we've been testing the some on the new 900w dual actions with a range of throws from 8mm to 21mm and the build quality looks to be on another level to that and could really move polishers on.

Tim


----------



## ianrobbo1

Looks like I'll be waiting till Tim makes his mind up and decides to sell XY or Z of these machines, I bought my DA from him and it's not faltered once :thumb:


----------



## fethead

CleanYourCar said:


> Agree with many of the comments, there definitely is a big difference in quality of machines and not all are made equal. Over the years we've tested many DA's and rotary polishers and the quality has varied massively.
> 
> It's probably going to be a good few months into next year before they are launched but we've been testing the some on the new 900w dual actions with a range of throws from 8mm to 21mm and the build quality looks to be on another level to that and could really move polishers on.
> 
> Tim


CYC at the fore once again. I look forward to reading and hearing about any new polisher range that offers the ability of a Rupes, but at significantly reduced price. Who ever launches it first, must surely get a lot of orders.

Richard


----------



## Rebel007

Rascal_69 said:


> Minimum quality I can get is 5.


How much each would they work out? If the price is right I might be interested as well


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I have 3 Rupes machines and I know the outlay was $1500 I would not buy a cheap Chinese import.


----------



## -Raven-

CleanYourCar said:


> Agree with many of the comments, there definitely is a big difference in quality of machines and not all are made equal. Over the years we've tested many DA's and rotary polishers and the quality has varied massively.
> 
> It's probably going to be a good few months into next year before they are launched but we've been testing the some on the new 900w dual actions with a range of throws from 8mm to 21mm and the build quality looks to be on another level to that and could really move polishers on.
> 
> Tim


Yep the Max Shine ones mentioned in post #22.


----------



## -Raven-

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I have 3 Rupes machines and I know the outlay was $1500 I would not buy a cheap Chinese import.


If you only did your own car the answer might be different.....


----------



## Joech92

I have a rupes for personal use only, and as above I wouldn't buy a copy. There are good reasons of paying more.


----------



## Chris79100

Waiting for the test ;-)

Will buy one if they are OK.

Why?
Well, i'm gonna use it one time or two for the bikes and one for the cars (not sure for the cars) , I prefer my money on engines parts or chassis!

50/60€ is the max I will put in a polisher I think.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Joech92 said:


> I have a rupes for personal use only, and as above I wouldn't buy a copy. There are good reasons of paying more.


Normally I'd agree but the ones we've been testing actually feel better quality. More powerful, smoother, lighter and quieter too with some real nice quality touches. There are a couple of things we'd like them to do before launch but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RobDom

I had a Bigfoot for 3 weeks, used it almost every day. Wasn't very impressed with it TBH, didn't feel it was worth the money for sure, definately NOT zero vibrations and build quality wasn't as good as a Flex. Sold it.

As for this adding a washer to make it spin freely - surely this means the machine isn't made properly if it doesn't spin freely without a DIY mod? Poorly made.


----------



## khurum6392

CleanYourCar said:


> Agree with many of the comments, there definitely is a big difference in quality of machines and not all are made equal. Over the years we've tested many DA's and rotary polishers and the quality has varied massively.
> 
> It's probably going to be a good few months into next year before they are launched but we've been testing the some on the new 900w dual actions with a range of throws from 8mm to 21mm and the build quality looks to be on another level to that and could really move polishers on.
> 
> Tim


when you guys launching them im after a 21mm machine

do all my correction work with a rotary which is good wanna try something different


----------



## -Raven-

RobDom said:


> I had a Bigfoot for 3 weeks, used it almost every day. Wasn't very impressed with it TBH, didn't feel it was worth the money for sure, definately NOT zero vibrations and build quality wasn't as good as a Flex. Sold it.
> 
> As for this adding a washer to make it spin freely - surely this means the machine isn't made properly if it doesn't spin freely without a DIY mod? Poorly made.


It's designed not to spin freely..... Maybe with some more panel time you might have got the best out of it.

I tried the washer mod in mine, didn't like it or need it, so took it out again.


----------



## RobDom

Couldn't stand the vibrations through my hands any longer, plus I get better results using a rotary and DA plus it is a more flexible solution than a Bigfoot too (large, medium, small pads and heads, etc.). Bigfoot is only good for large flat horizontal panels IMO if you can stand the vibrations and wear earplugs when using it. Been using a flex PE 14-2 150 for ages now and is quiet, smooth and just as solid as day one. 

Just being totally honest, no bull or hype which there is far too much of surrounding the Bigfoot - it's not the all-singing and dancing super-machine that some make it out to be and the entire range is WAY overpriced.


----------



## Rascal_69

You tried the flex vrg 3401? 

That's worse than a Bigfoot. A lot worse.

I have both. 

Bigfoot runs smoother than da6. Maybe speed 1-3 it's similar but I still find it better than da. 

My festool shinex makes more noise than Bigfoot 



I wouldn't be without mines. But it's not for everyone. I think the price is a off put. If it was about 200 mark am sure must would have it in collection.
There is folk who like them and also others who rate it. 
Each to their own.


----------



## RobDom

I tried the 3401 yes, didn't like that either, not for the noise or build quality but the vibrations (3401 costs £280 Vs £400+ for a Bigfoot!) At least Flex don't claim it to be zero vibrations, the Bigfoot is definately NOT zero vibrations. I only use a DA for finishing.

As you say each to their own. Just offering my own experience with a Bigfoot LHR15ES. 

These new machines that Clean Your Car are evaluating sound very interesting.


----------



## chost10

Maybe Clean your care could put up some teasers.


----------



## orbital

Having popped in to cyc and talking to tim he quite openly handed me the new random orbital machine  to say it looks and acts similar to a rupes is an understatement  personally prefare the flex 3401 but hey its just a personal opinion  on the plus side it was very good quality :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

RobDom said:


> Couldn't stand the vibrations through my hands any longer, plus I get better results using a rotary and DA plus it is a more flexible solution than a Bigfoot too (large, medium, small pads and heads, etc.). Bigfoot is only good for large flat horizontal panels IMO if you can stand the vibrations and wear earplugs when using it. Been using a flex PE 14-2 150 for ages now and is quiet, smooth and just as solid as day one.
> 
> Just being totally honest, no bull or hype which there is far too much of surrounding the Bigfoot - it's not the all-singing and dancing super-machine that some make it out to be and the entire range is WAY overpriced.


I got a Flex PE 14-2 150 as well, I use it for the tight stuff. So I know exactly what you're talking about, but I do think you're exaggerating the noise and vibrations a bit! 

Way over priced? Yep, that's everyone's major complaint! I've always said if the Bigfoots cost 1/2 as much, there wouldn't be anyone complaining about them. Lucky for us, there's more options on the way! (what this thread is about - not Rupes bashing)


----------



## ianFRST

ill happily hold my hands up and say its good quality if it is, and take back my precious comment :lol:

be interesting to have a play with one


----------



## RobDom

Raven - everyone is different and I felt that for me personally, it was noisy and vibrated quite a lot. Using it for hours at a time I had to wear ear plugs and had tingling hands which I couldn't live with.

Not bashing Rupes - just giving an honest opinion.  Looking forward to seeing these new machines that are on the horizon.


----------



## Rascal_69

So had a play with my da's

Flex vrg
Bigfoot 15
Fupes bigfool

Setting up.










Bigfoot is well a lot a lot smoother than copy. 
The copy vibrates a hell a lot more. But feels like it has more power. 
Plus for some reason my lock button isn't working on the copy :lol:
Will need to open it up to check what's up.

After using the copy and then using the rupes you can't believe the difference. 
Same with flex to the rupes. The rupes is just much easier machine to use.


----------



## marcellino

I understand, it vibrates, but is it worth buying the copy? Can you work with one of these?


----------



## markbt

RobDom said:


> Raven - everyone is different and I felt that for me personally, it was noisy and vibrated quite a lot. Using it for hours at a time I had to wear ear plugs and had tingling hands which I couldn't live with.


Just in case anyone is unaware of the dangers of vibrating tools:
http://www.hse.gov.uk/vibration/hav/yourhands.htm

Tingling is a sign that damage is being done. No tool is worth losing the feeling in your fingers!


----------



## Rundie

markbt said:


> Just in case anyone is unaware of the dangers of vibrating tools:
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/vibration/hav/yourhands.htm
> 
> Tingling is a sign that damage is being done. No tool is worth losing the feeling in your fingers!


But they're cheap :thumb: :wall:


----------



## adamvr619

Well my das 6 is rediculous with vibrations


----------



## markbt

adamvr619 said:


> Well my das 6 is rediculous with vibrations


This is my worry about all these machines. How many of them come labels indicating the vibration level or safe exposure time? How many come with advice and information on HAV syndrome? I suspect that lots of people are unknowingly exposing themselves to harmful levels of vibration and not realising the potential seriousness. I wouldn't know if it weren't for H&S courses required by my industry (not related to cars).


----------



## ianFRST

well after that review  :lol:



ianFRST said:


> has there ever been a chinese copy of ANYTHING thats been decent? :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ianFRST said:


> well after that review  :lol:


They do good copies of jiggy jiggy DVDS


----------



## Puntoboy

The review is flawed though. Comparing it to the Rupes is great, but what about the cheaper rotaries? It could still be a cheap alternative to others on the market, albeit not as good as the Rupes or Festool.


----------



## Rascal_69

Puntoboy said:


> The review is flawed though. Comparing it to the Rupes is great, but what about the cheaper rotaries? It could still be a cheap alternative to others on the market, albeit not as good as the Rupes or Festool.


Rotarys dont vibrate.

In my quick test they are all the new da machines.


----------



## Puntoboy

Sorry my mistake, got rotaries on the brain lately. So replace that for DA and I still think it's a valid question.

Oh and rotaries do vibrate, just nowhere near as much as a DA.


----------



## Rascal_69

Puntoboy said:


> Sorry my mistake, got rotaries on the brain lately. So replace that for DA and I still think it's a valid question.
> 
> Oh and rotaries do vibrate, just nowhere near as much as a DA.


Hardly vibrate.

With a fake rupes my wrists were getting sore after each section and I also had some funny sharp back pains yesterday after Sundays use.

Used my rupes all day yesterday nothing like it. I actually really enjoy using the rupes i personally find it a dream and really smooth.

Also used my festool and again really smooth.

Rotarys don't really vibrate much. I have kestrel sim180 too apart from being heavy I don't find it vibrate much.

A normal da6 vibrates alot. So much I sold it. I couldn't deal with it no more. 
But I would say the copy rupes is worse as my wrists were sore after each set.


----------



## Puntoboy

Thanks that's good to know  

I too dislike the vibrations from my DAS6 and I'm making the switch to rotary in the form of a CYC EP801.


----------



## Drewie

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks that's good to know
> 
> I too dislike the vibrations from my DAS6 and I'm making the switch to rotary in the form of a CYC EP801.


I went straight to rotary with the ep801. Easy, lightweight and cheapish.

Didn't bother with da because of the vibrations, used one once and had tingling hands after minutes. Not good.


----------



## khurum6392

The rotary polisher is the best machine in the detailing world by far I use a 3m rotary for all my correction work for me da's and orbital machines are a very last resort


----------



## Rascal_69

khurum6392 said:


> The rotary polisher is the best machine in the detailing world by far I use a 3m rotary for all my correction work for me da's and orbital machines are a very last resort


Festool shinex here.

But I use it less now. Bigfoot does most of my work :buffer:


----------



## Kimb

Just ordered my own samples for testing: 

1 Rupes 21 style 
1 Flex style rotory
1 Das6 pro style
backing plates and foam pads to fit the das6 and flex styles.

I will do my own testing and see, if there is hopefully one or more, that lives up to my expectations, as prices are so low, that even with shipping, duty ect. I can afford the loss


----------



## -Raven-

The Chinese 'replica' Bigfoot is fairly vibration free. 

Compared to the Rupes Bigfoot 21 - 

Both spun without pads: 'replica' has less vibration than the Bigfoot!
Both spun with pads: Bigfoot has less vibration than the 'replica'.

If you spin your Bigfoot 21 with out a pad, this is what the Chinese 'replica' feels like with a pad. Not bad at all!

Both are the same amount and tone of noise too. :thumb:

So compared to a DAS-6 Pro - The Chinese Bigfoot 'replica' is both quieter, and less vibration!


----------



## RobDom

Could someone post some pics of the Chinese copy machine please?


----------



## Rascal_69

RobDom said:


> Could someone post some pics of the Chinese copy machine please?


I already have.

Page 10 and 13


----------



## RobDom

Ah see them now, thanks.


----------



## Moggytom

So were can these be ordered ?


----------



## Rascal_69

Direct from china. I would personally wait. 

Mines isn't as good as raven is. 
Plus the hold button doesn't work. I also had to hack the plug to fit it into uk 3 pin adaptor. 

Tim will make sure he will have a good range for folk to buy. Testing takes time as quality varies.


----------



## muzzer

Just a quick question regarding people complaining of tingling fingers after using a DA. Are you holding it too tightly? I might be a novice at this machining lark but i only suffer in my forearms from holding my generic DA copy because the damn thing is heavy. I don't get any tingling at all and just wondered if people are hanging on for grim death so to speak.


----------



## khurum6392

ive got a copy coming in this week lets see if it is as good as the rupes one


----------



## GJM

RobDom said:


> Raven - everyone is different and I felt that for me personally, it was noisy and vibrated quite a lot. Using it for hours at a time I had to wear ear plugs and had tingling hands which I couldn't live with.
> 
> Not bashing Rupes - just giving an honest opinion.  Looking forward to seeing these new machines that are on the horizon.


Thats what dissapointed me with the Rupes, some big names out there claimed could use all day with no probs and better than a rotary with regards to RSI or similar.

Now I don't use one daily for prolonged periods but I would find it hard work for exact same reasons you have given, however I didn't think it warranted ear plugs.

But certainly quite tingly


----------



## RobDom

Anything longer than a short period of use and yeah, you need earplugs if using it indoors (if you value your hearing). The video below gives you an idea of the noise:


----------



## marcellino

-Raven- said:


> The Chinese 'replica' Bigfoot is fairly vibration free.
> 
> Compared to the Rupes Bigfoot 21 -
> 
> Both spun without pads: 'replica' has less vibration than the Bigfoot!
> Both spun with pads: Bigfoot has less vibration than the 'replica'.
> 
> If you spin your Bigfoot 21 with out a pad, this is what the Chinese 'replica' feels like with a pad. Not bad at all!
> 
> Both are the same amount and tone of noise too. :thumb:
> 
> So compared to a DAS-6 Pro - The Chinese Bigfoot 'replica' is both quieter, and less vibration!


You have the MaxShine polisher?


----------



## Ginnova

Kimb said:


> Just ordered my own samples for testing:
> 
> 1 Rupes 21 style
> 1 Flex style rotory
> 1 Das6 pro style
> backing plates and foam pads to fit the das6 and flex styles.
> 
> I will do my own testing and see, if there is hopefully one or more, that lives up to my expectations, as prices are so low, that even with shipping, duty ect. I can afford the loss


so which supplier did you get it from?


----------



## Cookies

I'd love to buy a Rupes copy - I had a look at the site but it appears to be for 'bulk' orders?

I take it you lot have managed to get just the one - how much has it ended up costing?

Cheers - hope I'm not asking daft questions!!

Cooks


----------



## Rascal_69

It cost me 85 for machine and postage. 
Then £20 tax


----------



## -Raven-

marcellino said:


> You have the MaxShine polisher?


There's two getting around, I am talking about the replica. It looks exactly like a Bigfoot, only red. There is a few little differences, I think enough to get around copyright etc.

I do have the Max Shine version too, but a mate has it and is tearing it down at the moment. This is the one that looks like it's got a Flex handle. It's made by the same guys as the DAS-6's, and they seem to last pretty well. I think this one will be the one to wait for. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> It cost me 85 for machine and postage.
> Then £20 tax


Mine was around the same, worked out to be ~£75 delivered.

Considering my Bigfoot 21 cost me about ~£370, you can see why these new copies are going to be HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Strongey

Is the best one to order from the link on the first page?


----------



## Rascal_69

Most of places in China's are manufactures. 

Not retailers. They want bulk orders


----------



## Spoony

Right someone give me the lowdown...

What are they like?
Where can I order one?
How much?


----------



## khurum6392

Got my 21mm in today works just like the real one but vibrations are really annoying just like the real one virtually the same machine its not something I would choose over my 3m rotary but its really good for finishing


----------



## MAUI

Spoony said:


> Right someone give me the lowdown...
> 
> Where can I order one?
> How much?





khurum6392 said:


> Got my 21mm in today works just like the real one but vibrations are really annoying just like the real one virtually the same machine its not something I would choose over my 3m rotary but its really good for finishing[/QUOTE
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Spoony

Nobody has told me where to order one yet though lol.


----------



## Karl woods

Spoony said:


> Nobody has told me where to order one yet though lol.


The link on the first page post #3 worked for me , took delivery this morning but haven't used it yet .

Has any one tried to fit a rupes backing plate to the red one yet ?


----------



## GLN

Karl woods said:


> The link on the first page post #3 worked for me , took delivery this morning but haven't used it yet .
> 
> Has any one tried to fit a rupes backing plate to the red one yet ?


How does the enquiry thing work on the website ?


----------



## Karl woods

GLN said:


> How does the enquiry thing work on the website ?


You just fill in a form with your details and they email you back prices .


----------



## khurum6392

Spoony said:


> Nobody has told me where to order one yet though lol.


It works like the 21mm rupes but with alot more power these will definetly get launched in the uk next year or so the sample costs £100 with delivery not sure if the rupes backing plate fits on this


----------



## Ginnova

how long did it take for the polisher to be delivered upon paymment.


----------



## Karl woods

Delivery took 3 weeks


----------



## Rascal_69

Mines vibrates more than my rupes :lol:

Still need to fix the hold button.


----------



## GLN

Rascal_69 said:


> Mines vibrates more than my rupes :lol:
> 
> Still need to fix the hold button.


Does it vibrate more than the flex ?


----------



## fethead

Could someone please provide a link to the company that makes these, so that I can order one to try out.

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## sistersvisions

fethead said:


> Could someone please provide a link to the company that makes these, so that I can order one to try out.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Richard


The link is on the first page...


----------



## Rascal_69

GLN said:


> Does it vibrate more than the flex ?


Not as bad as the vrg. It's a slight tingle vibrate.


----------



## Rascal_69

GLN said:


> Does it vibrate more than the flex ?


Also it's 1/4 of the price.

But am comparing it to my 15es rupes. Maybe the 21es rupes vibrates more than the 15?

15 is smooth at full speed. 4-6 it's really smooth. 
It's worse on 1-3 vibration wise


----------



## -Raven-

RobDom said:


> Anything longer than a short period of use and yeah, you need earplugs if using it indoors (if you value your hearing). The video below gives you an idea of the noise:
> 
> Rupes LHR 15 Bigfoot testing - YouTube


Both my Rupes 21 and chinese 21 don't sound like that! That sounds horrid!!! :doublesho


----------



## fethead

sistersvisions said:


> The link is on the first page...


Ain't working for me.


----------



## khurum6392

-Raven- said:


> The Chinese 'replica' Bigfoot is fairly vibration free.
> 
> Compared to the Rupes Bigfoot 21 -
> 
> Both spun without pads: 'replica' has less vibration than the Bigfoot!
> Both spun with pads: Bigfoot has less vibration than the 'replica'.
> 
> If you spin your Bigfoot 21 with out a pad, this is what the Chinese 'replica' feels like with a pad. Not bad at all!
> 
> Both are the same amount and tone of noise too. :thumb:
> 
> So compared to a DAS-6 Pro - The Chinese Bigfoot 'replica' is both quieter, and less vibration!


raven ive got the same red replica machine as you do you know what other backing plate fits on this machine


----------



## lowejackson

fethead said:


> Ain't working for me.


Link did not work for me but strangely if I went into the main site http://www.ansiauto.com/ which took a while to open and then tried the link, it opened up without any problem


----------



## -Raven-

khurum6392 said:


> raven ive got the same red replica machine as you do you know what other backing plate fits on this machine


The Rupes backing plate won't fit on the Chinese 'replica'. The Chinese backing plate fits on the Rupes polisher, however, the Rupes backing plate is thicker. You'll have issues with the Rupes if you did use the Chinese backing plate I think.

I'll post these pics for others as well. You can see that the Chinese polisher has longer flat spots on the plate mount spindle.

Backing plates










Rupes head










Chinese head


----------



## khurum6392

Cheers raven that replica machine is really good backup machine works great with meguiars microfibre system


----------



## -Raven-

Yep, I got mine to test, and for a back up machine. I'm extremely happy with it actually, and if it dies, no loss....


----------



## Rascal_69

You done washer mod to both raven? 

I plan to do it once I can find a washer to fit


----------



## josadler

Just got my Fupes Bigfool delivered.
Seems to be well build.(Build quality better then DAS pro, EP 801)
The ergonomics are much better then the DAS pro and even the EP801 and on par with the Flex VRG
The machine is well balanced (much better then my Flex VRG), at every speed(1-6).
For the price i paid it's the best cheap Da polisher, i ever bought.


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> You done washer mod to both raven?
> 
> I plan to do it once I can find a washer to fit


I tried the washer mod on my Rupes 21, didn't like it or need it. I like to cruise with it at about speed 4 or so. My Chinese one seems to spin pretty freely too, and seems more powerful.


----------



## Rascal_69

-Raven- said:


> I tried the washer mod on my Rupes 21, didn't like it or need it. I like to cruise with it at about speed 4 or so. My Chinese one seems to spin pretty freely too, and seems more powerful.


I find my china crapcopy has more power. 
I do plan to try it. 
Thanks ArtdeRaven :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

josadler said:


> Just got my Fupes Bigfool delivered.
> Seems to be well build.(Build quality better then DAS pro, EP 801)
> The ergonomics are much better then the DAS pro and even the EP801 and on par with the Flex VRG
> The machine is well balanced (much better then my Flex VRG), at every speed(1-6).
> For the price i paid it's the best cheap Da polisher, i ever bought.


There all probs from the same factory :lol:


----------



## josadler

Rascal_69 said:


> There all probs from the same factory :lol:


This machine will be the next hype here on DW


----------



## josadler

Here are some pictures


----------



## josadler

Here are the next ones


----------



## Rascal_69

josadler said:


> This machine will be the next hype here on DW


Everything is a hype on here :lol:


----------



## josadler

Gave my CO2 laser a Polish Angel detail.
First with Invincible and then Cosmic.
The Fupes is as i already stated very well balanced, doesn't stop under pressure, nor does it overheat or goes into overheating protection.
The vibration is much less(almost absent) then the Flex VRG and You can handle the machine with one hand (which is not so obvious with the Flex VRG).
The noiselevel is also less then the FLex VRG.
I only have the impression the Flex is more powerfull, but i'll have to test this a litle bit more.
It could be that Invincible on a finishing pad doesn't have a lot of cut.
Cosmic feels slick and does have a nice shine and reflection.


----------



## GLN

Just ordered one to try out worth a shot at that price :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE

GLN said:


> Just ordered one to try out worth a shot at that price :thumb:


Price????


----------



## GLN

R14CKE said:


> Price????


£74 delivered :thumb:


----------



## khurum6392

The best orbital machine ive ever used it has the force rotation of a flex and throw of rupes 21 thinking abt doing a group buy on these some big company will launch them its too good not to


----------



## Moggytom

im guessing a few people would be up for a group buy


----------



## Leemack

Are iphones and most other things we take for granted made in china?

Doesn't make them bad

Yh sure some of the stuff they produce is dell boy territory but we import a hell of a lot of stuff here lol


----------



## mohebmhanna

What kind of pads will go with the Chinese Rupes? Is MF and fom pads will work?


----------



## khurum6392

yes they work fine


----------



## josadler

The only problem with this machine is that the backing plate is rather big.
They should offer smaller backing plates.


----------



## Rascal_69

josadler said:


> The only problem with this machine is that the backing plate is rather big.
> They should offer smaller backing plates.


It's a copy of 21es. Meant to have 180mm pad or bigger on.


----------



## sistersvisions

Has anyone tried/tested this one??
http://www.ansiauto.com/showpro.asp?ArticleID=7477
There J0563
Is it worth getting as ive just been quoted £57 inc p&p for one.


----------



## josadler

This is not the one we are talking about, this is the Spin Doctor copy.
Don't buy this one, it overheats very fast and it's no DA.

We are talking about the J0560.
So if we compare the Spin Doctor price with the Fupes one, the selling price will 139£.
I would not hesitate and buy this machine for this price.


----------



## Karl woods

sistersvisions said:


> Has anyone tried/tested this one??
> http://www.ansiauto.com/showpro.asp?ArticleID=7477
> There J0563
> Is it worth getting as ive just been quoted £57 inc p&p for one.


Looks like a rotary to me but seems to have the same body as the da , give it a go for that price .


----------



## sistersvisions

josadler said:


> This is not the one we are talking about, this is the Spin Doctor copy.
> Don't buy this one, it overheats very fast and it's no DA.
> 
> We are talking about the J0560.
> So if we compare the Spin Doctor price with the Fupes one, the selling price will 139£.
> I would not hesitate and buy this machine for this price.


How quick does it overheat as i would only be useing it now & again on the family cars



Karl woods said:


> Looks like a rotary to me but seems to have the same body as the da , give it a go for that price .


Yep..was after a rotary.. not sure i would need the J0560.


----------



## josadler

sistersvisions said:


> How quick does it overheat as i would only be useing it now & again on the family cars


It overheats very fast and goes into protection mode.
This is the reason i sold it.
Every 15-20 minutes You have to wate untill it cools down again.
You can see above i already bought several polishers and i like them all, but i hated this polisher, no ergonomics, overheating.
The EP801 is a much better alternative



sistersvisions said:


> Yep..was after a rotary.. not sure i would need the J0560.


As above spend a bit more and buy the EP801 at CYC
Or buy the J0540


----------



## josadler

You need this one


----------



## james vti-s

Which one is the rotary and is it good


----------



## Ginnova

josadler said:


> You need this one


Do you have experience using the above rotary? I was planning to get a light weight rotary together with the rupes copy. how heavy is this one.


----------



## josadler

I don't have any experience with this one, only with the Fubes. This one weighs 2.7kg.
The rotary without DA counterweight and backing plate probably weighs less.


----------



## Ginnova

Got my shipment just today and did the washer mod.



















Also compared the included backing plate and rupes BP and its seems it would fit so decided to do some sanding.










Both 5 and 6 inch were perfect fit. No washers needed.


----------



## Karl woods

Did you sand much off to get them to fit .
Thanks for sharing that I was wondering what 5" bp would fit .


----------



## GLN

Think I might buy rupes backing plates for mine but it will land up costing more than the machine was to buy :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

is the link on the first page of this thread still the main place to get one?


gonna order one riiiiiiiiight now!


----------



## sistersvisions

Junior Bear said:


> is the link on the first page of this thread still the main place to get one?
> 
> gonna order one riiiiiiiiight now!


Yes...:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

Does anyone know if the postage increases if you buy 2 machines or is that a set amount they charge for export??
Have been quoted £35 for one machine.


----------



## B0DSKI

I got quoted £650 for 10 + £150 shipping lol


----------



## Rascal_69

Anyone else got their tax bill in?

Mines arrived by letter after getting machine


----------



## Hasan1

99% of things ordered from outside the eu will be taxed and import duty applyed should only be about £17 for that from the price everyone is saying so still a big saving


----------



## Wax Tec

Rascal_69 said:


> Anyone else got their tax bill in?
> 
> Mines arrived by letter after getting machine


Yup this is just one of the things people forget about and why us companies that import them for you have to add such a markup.

If you crunch the numbers by the time we have taken import duties, shipping, VAT, income tax etc out of the price your left with very very little money in your pocket and we do all have bills to pay and families to feed.


----------



## sistersvisions

Rascal_69 said:


> Anyone else got their tax bill in?
> 
> Mines arrived by letter after getting machine


Can i ask..how much did you get charged? 
I asume it was for just one machine.


----------



## Rascal_69

sistersvisions said:


> Can i ask..how much did you get charged?
> I asume it was for just one machine.


One machine - £19 something


----------



## sistersvisions

Ginnova said:


> Got my shipment just today and did the washer mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also compared the included backing plate and rupes BP and its seems it would fit so decided to do some sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both 5 and 6 inch were perfect fit. No washers needed.


Might be a silly question....But what bit did you sand down?


----------



## fethead

khurum6392 said:


> The best orbital machine ive ever used it has the force rotation of a flex and throw of rupes 21 thinking abt doing a group buy on these some big company will launch them its too good not to


Can I ask, what polisher you are talking about?

Richard


----------



## khurum6392

fethead said:


> Can I ask, what polisher you are talking about?
> 
> Richard


the one on this thread


----------



## Rascal_69

khurum6392 said:


> the one on this thread


Forced rotation? No 
Theres no gears on backing plate for it to be forced.

Its a da with a big throw.

Flex is forced da. It has gears so it will always be spinning and orbiting


----------



## fethead

khurum6392 said:


> the one on this thread


The polisher you describe is not the original Rupes or its Chinese copy - as Rascal post 229 states.

So, what polisher are you talking about??

Richard


----------



## Junior Bear

Most confusing thread ever lol!


It's good to know that the traders are looking Into it though. Be looking forward to buying one from them next year


----------



## fethead

What's the bets that Rupes maybe sourcing there products from China anyway!?

Richard


----------



## james vti-s

Jackie @ ANSIAUTO.COM said:


> My quote to southern Ireland:
> Dear James Downes,
> you can pay by paypal.
> and here is the cost for one sample to your country:
> sample cost: 55eur
> delivery fee: 40eur
> total amount: 95eur
> our paypal ID:[email protected]
> we will prepare and send the sample to you asap after get your payment.
> 
> tks
> Jackie


I live in southern Ireland

And the Quotation sheet


----------



## m1pui

Wax Tec said:


> Yup this is just one of the things people forget about and why us companies that import them for you have to add such a markup.
> 
> If you crunch the numbers by the time we have taken import duties, shipping, VAT, income tax etc out of the price your left with very very little money in your pocket and we do all have bills to pay and families to feed.


Completely agree.

If I'm ordering anything from the states, that doesn't add the duties at the checkout, I always overestimate and add 50% of the purchase price on in my head to cover it. If that price still makes sense, then go for it and if I don't get charged at this end, it's simply a bonus.

Last two purchases I've made from the US, I paid at the checkout (eBay has started doing this now) and broke down like this;
T-shirt - US$95. P&P $12. Import charges $30
Bag - £105. P&P £31. Import charges £43

Also keep in mind that the courier that takes custody of the parcel in the UK normally adds their own handling fees on and that can be another £10-15 on top of what HMRC charge.


----------



## Kenny Powers

Has anybody here got their hands on their JO540 rotary polisher?

They're quoting me €29.50 for the unit with €45 delivery.
Obviously you'd have to allow for customs sticking the knife in, but even at that, it seems like a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## khurum6392

Kenny Powers said:


> Has anybody here got their hands on their JO540 rotary polisher?
> 
> They're quoting me €29.50 for the unit with €45 delivery.
> Obviously you'd have to allow for customs sticking the knife in, but even at that, it seems like a deal too good to pass up.


when it comes to a rotary polisher you need a professional one these cheap can do a lot of damage and they don't last long either the 3m and rupes aren't that expensive there worth looking at


----------



## Kenny Powers

khurum6392 said:


> when it comes to a rotary polisher you need a professional one these cheap can do a lot of damage and they don't last long either the 3m and rupes aren't that expensive there worth looking at


The 3m rotary is £267 (€320) _before_ delivery.


----------



## Kenny Powers

Actually, the more I look at the J0540 rotary, the more it looks like the 3M rotary.


----------



## khurum6392

that's how much I paid for mines it has never let me down after hundreds of hours of polishing still feels like brand new believe me you wont be disappointed it only weighs 1.5 kg


----------



## Ginnova

Karl woods said:


> Did you sand much off to get them to fit .
> Thanks for sharing that I was wondering what 5" bp would fit .





sistersvisions said:


> Might be a silly question....But what bit did you sand down?


Sand the spindle a bit for the rupes pads to fit.


----------



## MAUI

Ginnova said:


> Sand the spindle a bit for the rupes pads to fit.


Why would you sand the spindle for the pads to fit. Doesn't the pads go on the backing plate or is this a different set up?


----------



## -Raven-

MAUI said:


> Why would you sand the spindle for the pads to fit. Doesn't the pads go on the backing plate or is this a different set up?


He meant backing plate (not pads) to fit. :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

Ginnova said:


> Sand the spindle a bit for the rupes pads to fit.


Are you able to still use the original backing plate if this is done?

Is it best to stick with the Rupes pads for this machine?


----------



## Kenny Powers

Have just pulled the trigger on purchasing one of their J0540 rotary polishers, so we'll see how it turns out.

It seems to be a copy of the Rupes LH 18ENS.


----------



## khurum6392

Just got my tax bill in £19


----------



## Rascal_69

khurum6392 said:


> Just got my tax bill in £19


Same as mines


----------



## josadler

Here in Belgium 36.22 £.
I thought the EU was uniform


----------



## Strongey

Anyone had one stop working yet? 

and is anyone using hexlogic pads with theres? if so how are they?


----------



## GLN

Strongey said:


> Anyone had one stop working yet?
> 
> and is anyone using hexlogic pads with theres? if so how are they?


Got mine yesterday and will be using it today with hexlogic pads so will let you know how I get on :thumb:


----------



## GLN

What all came in the box for anyone that's interested


----------



## Graeme1

So how much was it all including postage, fee's, everything GLN?


----------



## sistersvisions

Graeme1 said:


> So how much was it all including postage, fee's, everything GLN?


Mine was £74 inc p&p plus the import tax of £19...


----------



## RobDom

Compared to £349 for a Rupes badged machine.  

A Rupes R&D guy actually got in touch with me regarding my comments about the noise and vibration, I said I'd be happy to try another machine to see if I found it any better, he said he'd pass me to Rupes UK to sort something out ... still waiting.


----------



## Moggytom

Are th plugs ok to change to a normal one ? Wana get one ordered after selling some bits


----------



## Rascal_69

Moggytom said:


> Are th plugs ok to change to a normal one ? Wana get one ordered after selling some bits


I just bought a adaptor

One like this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EUROPEAN-...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item20c872789e

I had to chop off abit so it fitted inside though


----------



## GLN

GLN said:


> Got mine yesterday and will be using it today with hexlogic pads so will let you know how I get on :thumb:


Had a quick shot and what a great machine barely any vibration and was really smooth to use honestly can't see why a rupes is worth £300 more

Hexlogic pad where slightly to small would of probly been ok but was not worth the chance my dodo fin pad fit perfectly tho


----------



## GLN

Graeme1 said:


> So how much was it all including postage, fee's, everything GLN?





sistersvisions said:


> Mine was £74 inc p&p plus the import tax of £19...


The same :buffer::thumb:


----------



## khurum6392

Moggytom said:


> Are th plugs ok to change to a normal one ? Wana get one ordered after selling some bits


A normal travel adaptor works fine


----------



## RobDom

GLN said:


> Had a quick shot and what a great machine barely any vibration and was really smooth to use honestly can't see why a rupes is worth £300 more


That's the point, they are not, all just massive profit. Probably the very same machine.


----------



## Incredible Detail

Yes the Rupes is expensive. Making profit isn't a bad thing and surely that's the reason they are in business. 

I doubt the Rupes machines cost that much to make but they did design and develop them which no doubt cost them quite a lot of money.

Rupes can charge what they like though. No one has to buy their machine. The only reason I see to complain about the price of the Rupes machine is if you want one. 

I've got a loan of a Rupes 15 and have not got on with it so far. Will hopefully get a better chance to try it this week and if I like it I will buy one. 

Would never spend the money on one without giving it a good test drive and going buy my experience so far I'm glad I never bought one. But hopefully that will change as I like the idea of it and it does seem to cut well and finish down really well in one step.

I'm sure the Rupes "style" machine will be good enough for most people once they have been a bit more developed (smaller machine etc). Like a lot of replicas, many people that will buy them would never have bought the real deal anyways but I guess it will affect Rupes sales - to the online detailing community anyway.


----------



## Incredible Detail

Rascal_69 said:


> I just bought a adaptor
> 
> One like this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EUROPEAN-...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item20c872789e
> 
> I had to chop off abit so it fitted inside though


If you buy a 13 amp one they are bigger inside :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EARTHED-S...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item23116d8d48

I had this problem before when I bought the 3-5Amp ones and couldn't figure out why it was different. I guess it is to stop people using the smaller ones with items that require bigger fuses.

These are great as saves you cutting off plugs as that would no doubt void the warranty on most things - although you'd never send the Fupes back for a warranty repair as it cost so little and would end up costing more in postage.


----------



## Graeme1

Has anyone got a J050? 

Seeing what the difference is between that and a J0568?


----------



## taylor8

I was close to buying a DAS-6 until I read this is there one that's like the DAS-6?


----------



## Graeme1

J505 looks the same but I'm between that and the J0568. May just order both and can always sell on what I don't need.


----------



## taylor8

Graeme1 said:


> J505 looks the same but I'm between that and the J0568. May just order both and can always sell on what I don't need.


Think i might just go for the J505 :buffer:


----------



## Graeme1

Can't get j568 they have said to me as someone owns the sole rights to it now!?


----------



## Alex L

Just ordered mine, so lets see how much NZ customs sting me for  ($200 when I mistakenly ordered a coat from the UK )


----------



## Mr T

Ginnova said:


> Got my shipment just today and did the washer mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also compared the included backing plate and rupes BP and its seems it would fit so decided to do some sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both 5 and 6 inch were perfect fit. No washers needed.


I'm seriously considering getting this machine but can you answer 2 questions for me before I take the plunge. Do you get a backing plate with this machine when you order it and what pads fit it?

Also what is the washer mod and what bit did you sand from the rupes bp?

Hope that counts as 2 questions. I eagerly await your reply. Thanks

P. S where can I buy a rupes backing plate?

Mr T


----------



## Alex L

I had a message from Jackie who has been watching this thread and they think the vibration issues stem from using the Rupes pads as they're different to the Ansi ones. so I'm hoping my 3M ones are ok.

And they've also updated the machine to try to counter act the vibration as I've been told my one is going to be an updated version.

Which is awesome from our point of view as the maker has read up on possible issues and is trying to rectify them


----------



## -Raven-

There isn't much vibration anyway Alex. Run a rupes 21 without a pad and that's what my China one feels like with a pad. Certainly a ton better than any regular DA on the market for sure. If they can make it a bit better then great. If not, no problem.


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> There isn't much vibration anyway Alex. Run a rupes 21 without a pad and that's what my China one feels like with a pad. Certainly a ton better than any regular DA on the market for sure. If they can make it a bit better then great. If not, no problem.


It'll be a long time until I ever try a Rupes so I'll believe you :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Has anyone got the Scholl spider pad to fit the backing plate on these?


----------



## Luis

hello guys

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...656198079.9769.100000428341763&type=1&theater

some time they are trying to copy the rupes 
this is another model but the base is the same...


----------



## Rascal_69

Alex L said:


> Has anyone got the Scholl spider pad to fit the backing plate on these?


You will need a smaller plate.

The 15es plate is 130mm that might work


----------



## e_king

Mr T said:


> I'm seriously considering getting this machine but can you answer 2 questions for me before I take the plunge. Do you get a backing plate with this machine when you order it and what pads fit it?
> 
> Also what is the washer mod and what bit did you sand from the rupes bp?
> 
> Hope that counts as 2 questions. I eagerly await your reply. Thanks
> 
> P. S where can I buy a rupes backing plate?
> 
> Mr T


I can anwser two out of your four questions. :thumb:

1. There is a 6" backing plate supplied and mounted. (Mine is 145mm to be exact) They considering to release a 5" backing plate that fits this polisher.
2. Rupes washer mod

/


----------



## MAUI

Luis said:


> hello guys
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...656198079.9769.100000428341763&type=1&theater
> 
> some time they are trying to copy the rupes
> this is another model but the base is the same...


Link not working for me.


----------



## Luis

upps sorry guys


----------



## Graeme1

What make and model is that?


----------



## khurum6392

I think its a max shine one could be wrong


----------



## Graeme1

Any idea where they are available from?


----------



## khurum6392

China but they only supply in bulk orders


----------



## Alex L

khurum6392 said:


> China but they only supply in bulk orders


Not from the Ansi site, they do single units as samples :thumb:


----------



## Graeme1

Not the one Louis has put up.


----------



## e_king

Luis?? This the one?


----------



## Graeme1

They look really good. Now where to get one?


----------



## RobDom

As a result of my comments regarding noise and vibration from the Rupes LHR15ES, I was contacted by Marco at Rupes R&D who passed me on to Tim here in the UK. He came to visit me today, we spent time chatting and ran through both the 15 and the 21 machines, pads, polishes, etc., I tried out both machines and found that the 21 is definately the better machine (for me anyway), The 15 is more 'buzzy' and produces a higher-pitched noise, both of which I didn't like (still don't), but the 21 is smoother with a lower-pitched noise which suited me much better, the noise was much more tolerable too. I likened the 15 to a wasp but the 21 a large bee (makes sense to me!).

Rupes seem to be a company that care what people think and are very keen to listen, with the 10-year parts availability after a machine becomes obselete it's clear they offer a high level of post-sales support too. As a result of the time Tim spent with me today, I will definately consider buying an LHR21ES in the near future once I can afford to buy one. 

Big thanks to Tim and Rupes for the time and effort taken to listen to my concerns. :thumb:


----------



## Heos

RobDom said:


> As a result of my comments regarding noise and vibration from the Rupes LHR15ES, I was contacted by Marco at Rupes R&D who passed me on to Tim here in the UK. He came to visit me today, we spent time chatting and ran through both the 15 and the 21 machines, pads, polishes, etc., I tried out both machines and found that the 21 is definately the better machine (for me anyway), The 15 is more 'buzzy' and produces a higher-pitched noise, both of which I didn't like (still don't), but the 21 is smoother with a lower-pitched noise which suited me much better, the noise was much more tolerable too. I likened the 15 to a wasp but the 21 a large bee (makes sense to me!).
> 
> Rupes seem to be a company that care what people think and are very keen to listen, with the 10-year parts availability after a machine becomes obselete it's clear they offer a high level of post-sales support too. As a result of the time Tim spent with me today, I will definately consider buying an LHR21ES in the near future once I can afford to buy one.
> 
> Big thanks to Tim and Rupes for the time and effort taken to listen to my concerns. :thumb:


ok rupes rocks and i want to pay 500 bucks for a ****ing da polisher =)


----------



## khurum6392

e_king said:


> Luis?? This the one?


this is a maxshine one the supplier only takes bulk orders they don't do samples with all these copied machines coming out the rupes 21es is still the best orbital machine available


----------



## e_king

khurum6392 said:


> this is a maxshine one the supplier only takes bulk orders they don't do samples with all these copied machines coming out the rupes 21es is still the best orbital machine available


But it's still the one on Luis pic. I got the Ansiauto one myself.


----------



## Luis

e_king said:


> Luis?? This the one?


yes that´s it...

and the video is the owner of the photo that I posted ...

CG europe distributor is tested there

it was he who sent me the photo


----------



## Mr T

Could I buy one of these to use as my first da polisher?

I've already been quoted so I await your feedback, 

T


----------



## Kitoy22

Luis said:


> yes that´s it...
> 
> and the video is the owner of the photo that I posted ...
> 
> CG europe distributor is tested there
> 
> it was he who sent me the photo


How was the performance of these polishers? Did he gave you his comments?

Thanks!


----------



## Strongey

Did I read here someone say the 150mm dodo juice fin cut pads fit these machines fine?


----------



## Alex L

Talking to a Rupes supplier here and he thinks the 5" backing plate may swap over, as 150mm pads I find are too big for anything other than large flat panels.


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> Talking to a Rupes supplier here and he thinks the 5" backing plate may swap over, as 150mm pads I find are too big for anything other than large flat panels.





Ginnova said:


> Got my shipment just today and did the washer mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also compared the included backing plate and rupes BP and its seems it would fit so decided to do some sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both 5 and 6 inch were perfect fit. No washers needed.


is this what you mean??


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> is this what you mean??


Looks like it 

Shame the Rupes backing plate costs nearly as much as the machine :lol::lol:

Although how does the Rupes backing plate compare to the Festool/Flex offerings?


----------



## Rascal_69

Alex L said:


> Looks like it
> 
> Shame the Rupes backing plate costs nearly as much as the machine :lol::lol:
> 
> Although how does the Rupes backing plate compare to the Festool/Flex offerings?


Only the rupes plate will fit? Or will others?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mr T said:


> Could I buy one of these to use as my first da polisher?
> 
> I've already been quoted so I await your feedback,
> 
> T


Don't see why not mate. It's just a DA:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Rascal_69 said:


> Only the rupes plate will fit? Or will others?


I only ask as we've just got new backing plates for the Festools at work and they look similar to the Rupes one in the post.

Could be completely different mind and just my mind playing tricks on me.

I should've really looked into the backing plates they supply more, before I ordered


----------



## brianch

ordered a few of their machines

I'll try to compare their 21mm DA to my Rupes21 and another 21mm DA that I've acquired from China.


----------



## -Raven-

I got a Flex and a Rupes as well. The Chinese one is very good, even disregarding the fact it's 1/4 of the price....


----------



## 32-BOY

Ordered one aswell...for that price :buffer: As much as i would love to have rupes the price is a bit high


----------



## ianFRST

seriously considering it.....


----------



## Alex L

ianFRST said:


> seriously considering it.....


just do it :thumb: For the price you cant go wrong. Most people would spend more on a Saturday night out.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Anyone tried there rotary polishers ?


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> just do it :thumb: For the price you cant go wrong. Most people would spend more on a Saturday night out.


Exactly.... Same philosophy I used...:thumb:


----------



## spiros

How can you order .I contact with them and they answer back that they dont sell to individual ..only 200 pcs


----------



## danwel

Right so seriously considering this and have just read EVERY page and comment on this thread and before i pull the trigger are we still saying that the J0540 is the one to order as this is black and the pictures in this thread are red??

Oh and i have my own hydrographics stuff so could put the carbon firbre on the top to make it look even more like it lol

Ta


----------



## ColinEhm1

Got a quote from them today stating £46 for it, what did everyone pay all in ?


----------



## sistersvisions

ColinEhm1 said:


> Got a quote from them today stating £46 for it, what did everyone pay all in ?


For which machine is the quote??


----------



## ColinEhm1

J0560


sistersvisions said:


> for which machine is the quote??


----------



## danwel

0540 or 0560 anyone before I order??


----------



## Alex L

spiros said:


> How can you order .I contact with them and they answer back that they dont sell to individual ..only 200 pcs


try the link on the first page :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

danwel said:


> 0540 or 0560 anyone before I order??


JS560 is the rupes copy


----------



## sistersvisions

ColinEhm1 said:


> J0560


£74 inc p&p..:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

danwel said:


> 0540 or 0560 anyone before I order??


0560....:thumb:


----------



## danwel

sistersvisions said:


> 0560....:thumb:


Thanks it was the different color that threw me.

What is the 0540 a copy of?


----------



## danwel

Now is it just me but has the 0560 disappeared???


----------



## danwel

Found 0560, it's down as a DA is that right? Just I have the CYC Das 6 Pro and wonder if its any better?


----------



## Alex L

danwel said:


> Found 0560, it's down as a DA is that right? Just I have the CYC Das 6 Pro and wonder if its any better?


the 560 is a Rupes Bigfoot Copy :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

So its £74 all in which includes delivery but what has everyone been charges on import tax


----------



## justinio

ColinEhm1 said:


> So its £74 all in which includes delivery but what has everyone been charges on import tax


£19 I believe


----------



## brianch

Alex L said:


> the 560 is a Rupes Bigfoot Copy :thumb:


The exterior shell and counter weight do seem strikingly similar to the Rupes

But I have a good feeling the internals are AnsiAuto

The motor and drive unit as well as the electronics are likely borrowed from some of their other polishers.

I'm sure there are reasons the Rupes 21 is still much more $$$

It just looks like a Rupes 21, and has the same throw.

Apart from that I expect them to handle differently in use (different motors, possibly different weight distribution)


----------



## khurum6392

brianch said:


> The exterior shell and counter weight do seem strikingly similar to the Rupes
> 
> But I have a good feeling the internals are AnsiAuto
> 
> The motor and drive unit as well as the electronics are likely borrowed from some of their other polishers.
> 
> I'm sure there are reasons the Rupes 21 is still much more $$$
> 
> It just looks like a Rupes 21, and has the same throw.
> 
> Apart from that I expect them to handle differently in use (different motors, possibly different weight distribution)


Youre right its different from the rupes 21 has more power the rupes is slightly smoother if this machine came out here uk at £300it would still 
Sell like hotcakes I borrowed mines to a bodyshop for a couple of days they fell in love with it


----------



## Alex L

brianch said:


> The exterior shell and counter weight do seem strikingly similar to the Rupes
> 
> But I have a good feeling the internals are AnsiAuto
> 
> The motor and drive unit as well as the electronics are likely borrowed from some of their other polishers.
> 
> I'm sure there are reasons the Rupes 21 is still much more $$$
> 
> It just looks like a Rupes 21, and has the same throw.
> 
> Apart from that I expect them to handle differently in use (different motors, possibly different weight distribution)


I know I've read the whole thread :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> I know I've read the whole thread :thumb:


lol!


----------



## Graeme1

I have a couple on there way so if anyone Is around Northampton way more than welcome to come try.


----------



## PG325

Is there a smaller backing pad you can swap on the J0568 or J0560, I like my Hexlogic pads but the flexipads supplied are just a bit to big.


----------



## Alex L

PG325 said:


> Is there a smaller backing pad you can swap on the J0568 or J0560, I like my Hexlogic pads but the flexipads supplied are just a bit to big.


Just the Rupes one at the moment, which requires a little sanding to get it to fit by the looks of it :thumb:


----------



## Strongey

anybody ordered and waiting still? 

theyve told me after paying that they sold out and are trying to make more and improve but its been a couple of weeks now and still not posted.....


----------



## Alex L

When did you order?

I paid for mine on the 2nd and haven't got it yet, but it looks like about 3 weeks delivery.

Wouldve been handy to have a shipping number.


----------



## Kenny Powers

I paid for a rotary back on the 27th November and on the 3rd December asked for a tracking number.
The following day I got this reply:
"your sample are not ready yet, i am pushing now and will try to send you within one week."

Nothing so far........


----------



## justinio

Delivery is usually 3-4 weeks for stuff from China.


----------



## Wax Tec

And this is why you go to UK distributors for things like this :thumb: 

You dont get these prpblems and when things go wrong there is some one on the end of the phone or sat in a shop ready to help you out


----------



## Kenny Powers

It's early days yet in fairness.If it hasn't arrived by the middle of January, then I'll be getting worried.


----------



## Alex L

Wax Tec said:


> And this is why you go to UK distributors for things like this :thumb:
> 
> You dont get these prpblems and when things go wrong there is some one on the end of the phone or sat in a shop ready to help you out


Unless they go out of business


----------



## Ginnova

Paid mine 11/12 and delivered 11/22.


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> When did you order?
> 
> I paid for mine on the 2nd and haven't got it yet, but it looks like about 3 weeks delivery.
> 
> Wouldve been handy to have a shipping number.


Just emailed Jackie & got this reply back..

"the sample will be ready and send in the beginning of the following week."

tks
Jackie

Ordered mine on the 25th November, guess i'll be getting an updated version they were doing.


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> Just emailed Jackie & got this reply back..
> 
> "the sample will be ready and send in the beginning of the following week."
> 
> tks
> Jackie
> 
> Ordered mine on the 25th November, guess i'll be getting an updated version they were doing.


I'd better email then as mines going to my work which will be shut for 4 weeks over Christmas.


----------



## Rascal_69

Jackie was dude I dealt with too. 

Mines was ready when I paid. Got it in 2-3 weeks


----------



## ells_924

How do you order, do you just fill in the enquiry bit and they get back to you??


----------



## sistersvisions

ells_924 said:


> How do you order, do you just fill in the enquiry bit and they get back to you??


Yes..


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## Clyde

Justread all the thread. So is there a copy of the flex 3401?


----------



## -Raven-

Clyde said:


> Just read all the thread. So is there a copy of the flex 3401?


I haven't seen one of those yet. Just rotary and DA polishers


----------



## mohebmhanna

Do you guys think Flex will jump on this and produce Bigfoot 21mm? That will be very interesting.


----------



## -Raven-

mohebmhanna said:


> Do you guys think Flex will jump on this and produce Bigfoot 21mm? That will be very interesting.


they have got a 25mm version about to be released soon so the rumors say....


----------



## mohebmhanna

That was my expectation too!! What Rupes next upgrade would be?? LOL


----------



## MAUI

mohebmhanna said:


> Do you guys think Flex will jump on this and produce Bigfoot 21mm? That will be very interesting.


They should since the Chinese now own Flex.


----------



## ells_924

Got this back.... Could be good news for us!

Dear Elliott morrison,
thanks for your inquiry. we are manufacture and don't make retail. sorry. but we will have wholesale agent in UK soon, and i can tell you where you can buy in UK then.also can give you a very good price and with better after-sale service.
*
tks
Jackie


----------



## Antihero47

I contacted Ansi Auto last night around Midnight Pacific and inquired about picking one up and shipped to the United States. I got a reply from Jackie within 15 minutes and told she me that they will ship me one sample to evaluate. Cost was $75 for the unit and $35 for shipping. She was quick to respond to all my emails within 10 minutes.

Lets see how this thing goes. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Antihero47 said:


> I contacted Ansi Auto last night around Midnight Pacific and inquired about picking one up and shipped to the United States. I got a reply from Jackie within 15 minutes and told she me that they will ship me one sample to evaluate. Cost was $75 for the unit and $35 for shipping. She was quick to respond to all my emails within 10 minutes.
> 
> Lets see how this thing goes. :thumb:


yep, that about the same cost as me in Australia. :thumb:

You'll laugh when you put it side by side with the Rupes 21 lol!


----------



## Rascal_69

Took mines apart. The lock button is truly broke. No way of fixing it. 

Just doesn't stay down.


----------



## Guru

Rascal_69 said:


> Took mines apart. The lock button is truly broke. No way of fixing it.
> 
> Just doesn't stay down.


Can't you replace it with a Rupe's spare - aren't they identical?


----------



## Antihero47

What did everyone do as far as the power plug, does it come with a Chinese power plug? Trying to figure out what I'm going to need to do to get it to work in the US.


----------



## justinio

Antihero47 said:


> What did everyone do as far as the power plug, does it come with a Chinese power plug? Trying to figure out what I'm going to need to do to get it to work in the US.


Comes with a US plug


----------



## khurum6392

Rascal_69 said:


> Took mines apart. The lock button is truly broke. No way of fixing it.
> 
> Just doesn't stay down.


just return it tell them its a faulty item you cant work with it


----------



## Alex L

justinio said:


> Comes with a US plug


Is it 240v though? or does it need an adaptor?


----------



## sistersvisions

Just received an email from Jackie informing me that my order was shipped today..:thumb:


----------



## CivicTypeR.

I ordered one last week and got an email 2 days ago to say it wud bé ready to ship within 10 days so happy enough. At the price it is bound to b worth a few weeks waiting for it to cum


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> Just received an email from Jackie informing me that my order was shipped today..:thumb:


Me too :detailer:  

And I don't go back to work until the 15th


----------



## Kenny Powers

sistersvisions said:


> Just received an email from Jackie informing me that my order was shipped today..:thumb:


Same here!


----------



## Antihero47

As did I


----------



## ianrobbo1

I didn't!! 

:wave:


----------



## sistersvisions

ianrobbo1 said:


> i didn't!! :d
> 
> :wave:


.............


----------



## ianFRST

ells_924 said:


> Got this back.... Could be good news for us!
> 
> Dear Elliott morrison,
> thanks for your inquiry. we are manufacture and don't make retail. sorry. but we will have wholesale agent in UK soon, and i can tell you where you can buy in UK then.also can give you a very good price and with better after-sale service.
> *
> tks
> Jackie


i got that reply too yesterday

looks like ill have to wait to try one


----------



## Blackmondie

just read through the enitre thread... Seems like a lot of brands do a replica these days.
Just saw this one to be released May 2014 here in the Benelux. Brand is Polishing Power, but it's the same as griot , maxshine,... 









still in doubt TBH. I'm no fan of replicates and still believe there is a reason why a real rupes costs so much more and why they designed it with a 500W motor instead of a 900 one and why they didn't want it to spin freely.

But the cost is so big, just wondering if the replica's are better then the original


----------



## MAUI

Blackmondie said:


> just read through the enitre thread... Seems like a lot of brands do a replica these days.
> Just saw this one to be released May 2014 here in the Benelux. Brand is Polishing Power, but it's the same as griot , maxshine,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in doubt TBH. I'm no fan of replicates and still believe there is a reason why a real rupes costs so much more and why they designed it with a 500W motor instead of a 900 one and why they didn't want it to spin freely.
> 
> But the cost is so big, just wondering if the replica's are better then the original


Picture doesn't look like a Griot to me.


----------



## Blackmondie

MAUI said:


> Picture doesn't look like a Griot to me.


no, that was the new, to be released in 2014, rupes replica.

this is the one like the griot


----------



## Alex L

Which ones this a copy of?

http://www.supercheapauto.com.au/on...Polisher.aspx?pid=344537&menuFrom=20605#Cross

180mm pads though, should be able to swap the backing plate over I reckon.


----------



## khurum6392

Looks like a really cheap copy of a flex 3401


----------



## Antihero47

khurum6392 said:


> Looks like a really cheap copy of a flex 3401


Nah, the backing plates and the drive mechanism is different. On the clone it looks just like a GG or Porter Cable housing. On the flex it looks a little more like a rupes. Also, its not a direct clone like the rupes is, the vent slots are also not the same.

Looks like they are trying to dupe people into thinking it is a Flex but really just a Porter Cable dual action with the flex polisher head grip.










VS


----------



## Alex L

Antihero47 said:


> Nah, the backing plates and the drive mechanism is different. On the clone it looks just like a GG or Porter Cable housing. On the flex it looks a little more like a rupes. Also, its not a direct clone like the rupes is, the vent slots are also not the same.
> 
> Looks like they are trying to dupe people into thinking it is a Flex but really just a Porter Cable dual action with the flex polisher head grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS


It's definitely a PC/GG copy/version.

It only seems available through Super Cheap, but it doesn't show up on the Rockwell website

Unless its an old model, I should've bought it yesterday when it was $67 (£33) 

A couple of new backing plates probably would've cost more.


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Which ones this a copy of?
> 
> http://www.supercheapauto.com.au/on...Polisher.aspx?pid=344537&menuFrom=20605#Cross
> 
> 180mm pads though, should be able to swap the backing plate over I reckon.


Awesome! I need another cheapie DA (my G220 is dead) and there's a Supercrap store around the corner! $99 can't go wrong!!!


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> Awesome! I need another cheapie DA (my G220 is dead) and there's a Supercrap store around the corner! $99 can't go wrong!!!


Yep, and if I'd realised that I probably would've saved my money lol.

Their guide to rotary polishing is really helpful too :thumb::lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Yep, and if I'd realised that I probably would've saved my money lol.
> 
> Their guide to rotary polishing is really helpful too :thumb::lol:


Woohoo!!!

Just went and got one. They scanned for $99, but they were $80 on the shelf, so got it for $80! Got to be happy with that!!!

It looks ok, it got the same 8mm throw, says it's 600w, comes with a 6" backing plate and what seems to be a 6.5" polishing pad. The regular backing plates fit as well.










Compared to the Meg's G220, it's a bit longer, thinner, less height, and the protective shroud is about 1/2" smaller.










What a bargain!!!


----------



## -Raven-

But Alex, you can't compare it to the Bigfoot 21 copy mate, not even in the same league!


----------



## Alex L

S**t $80, hell even if it breaks after the first use you cant complain at that



-Raven- said:


> But Alex, you can't compare it to the Bigfoot 21 copy mate, not even in the same league!


Yeah I know, oranges and apples lol, kinda tempted by this now, even just to put spot pads on


----------



## -Raven-

Haha! Yeah for sure! 

Got the Rockwell for glazing and waxing etc, my old Megs G220 was awesome for that and I've missed it since it broke. As soon as I seen it on here thanks Alex, I got it with in the hour lol! 

So I got the Rockwell regular DA and the Chinese Bigfoot 21 for less than the cost of a DAS-6 Pro here! ($210 vs $230) Man we get ripped off with detailing stuff! 

Pays to shop around! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Definitely, tbh I never expected to see anything like that available on the high street for that price.


----------



## Alex L

So looking at the comparison the shroud is bigger on the Megs to maybe protect your fingers from the backing plate more.


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> So looking at the comparison the shroud is bigger on the Megs to maybe protect your fingers from the backing plate more.


Not sure if the size of the shroud makes any difference at all. The gap between the shroud and backing plate isn't that much different between the two, and both are about 2" away from the body anyway. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Definitely, tbh I never expected to see anything like that available on the high street for that price.


yeah, that's what buying in volume does! 

Considering a DAS-6 Pro is about US$50 to buy in China, I'm very happy to pay $80 for the Rockwell here in OZ!


----------



## brianch

Blackmondie said:


> just read through the enitre thread... Seems like a lot of brands do a replica these days.
> Just saw this one to be released May 2014 here in the Benelux. Brand is Polishing Power, but it's the same as griot , maxshine,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in doubt TBH. I'm no fan of replicates and still believe there is a reason why a real rupes costs so much more and why they designed it with a 500W motor instead of a 900 one and why they didn't want it to spin freely.
> 
> But the cost is so big, just wondering if the replica's are better then the original


this one shouldn't be too bad

its a 21mm polisher made by MaxShine (makers of the GG6)

We should be seeing the Griots Garage version of this polisher early 2014.


----------



## josadler

I've just heard the Maxshine polisher and it's noise is more high pitched then the Ansi Bigfool one


----------



## Mr T

Would you guys recommend buying the rupes replica over a das-6 pro? Just trying to get opinions from people with experience? Thanks


----------



## -Raven-

Mr T said:


> Would you guys recommend buying the rupes replica over a das-6 pro? Just trying to get opinions from people with experience? Thanks


for cutting and polishing yes, definitely! For waxing etc, no.

Good to have both!


----------



## Mr T

Could I do my whole car with the rupes replica though? Is there no cons to such a big throw on the fupes?


----------



## Blackmondie

brianch said:


> this one shouldn't be too bad
> 
> its a 21mm polisher made by MaxShine (makers of the GG6)
> 
> We should be seeing the Griots Garage version of this polisher early 2014.


that's what I was thinking. But still wondering what the price range could / would be...


----------



## -Raven-

Mr T said:


> Could I do my whole car with the rupes replica though? Is there no cons to such a big throw on the fupes?


cons are the real tight spots. I still use a rotary with 3" pad for that job.


----------



## RobDom

These Chinese copies still going strong, any failed? Anyone using them regularly yet?


----------



## frankiman

I've read 20 pages of this thread and I can't see which one is the rupes copy.. look more like a DA with bigger throw to my understanding...


----------



## Greg0986

I have emailed the company. Hope I can order one soon  I assume this will be the best for a novice who will only be using it every few months?


----------



## MAUI

frankiman said:


> I've read 20 pages of this thread and I can't see which one is the rupes copy.. look more like a DA with bigger throw to my understanding...


See post #367.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

frankiman said:


> I've read 20 pages of this thread and I can't see which one is the rupes copy.. look more like a DA with bigger throw to my understanding...


It is a DA...Page 25 post #250:thumb:


----------



## Greg0986

Would it not be cheaper to go for the Shine Mate - ERO600 with the discount added?


----------



## Graeme1

Where can you get the shine mate?


----------



## Antihero47

Just got mine in today. Really impressed with the 21mm throw and how smooth it is. I did get the new version from AnsiAuto where they confirmed they made changes to take care of vibrations as mentioned in this thread. It looks really well built.

I have a 5" Rupes backing plate and rupes pads on their way, should be here on the 6th and then I can finish up my pickup truck.


----------



## fethead

Graeme1 said:


> Where can you get the shine mate?


Cleanyourcar


----------



## Alex L

Antihero47 said:


> Just got mine in today. Really impressed with the 21mm throw and how smooth it is. I did get the new version from AnsiAuto where they confirmed they made changes to take care of vibrations as mentioned in this thread. It looks really well built.
> 
> I have a 5" Rupes backing plate and rupes pads on their way, should be here on the 6th and then I can finish up my pickup truck.


Me too :thumb:

Did you get a free pad too?

Having never tried a Rupes the copy seems really well made. and its not as loud as I expected.

I tried a 3M pad and its about 1/2mm too small for the backing plate, so I'll need a smaller backing plate.


----------



## Antihero47

Alex L said:


> Me too :thumb:
> 
> Did you get a free pad too?
> 
> Having never tried a Rupes the copy seems really well made. and its not as loud as I expected.
> 
> I tried a 3M pad and its about 1/2mm too small for the backing plate, so I'll need a smaller backing plate.


Yup, got a orange pad. Also came with the loop handle and some Allen bolts. I already have some microfiber 5" polishing and cutting pads but need to wait till my order comes in with the rupes 5" backing plate to use them. Gonna try the foam rupes pads before I go straight to microfiber.

Doesn't seem to hard to paint the orange shell black. Might still take it apart and rewire a good extension cord to it since Chinese cords can be sketchy.


----------



## Alex L

Antihero47 said:


> Yup, got a orange pad. Also came with the loop handle and some Allen bolts. I already have some microfiber 5" polishing and cutting pads but need to wait till my order comes in with the rupes 5" backing plate to use them. Gonna try the foam rupes pads before I go straight to microfiber.
> 
> Doesn't seem to hard to paint the orange shell black. Might still take it apart and rewire a good extension cord to it since Chinese cords can be sketchy.


Yeah, when I changed the plug over the internal wires were a bit dusty, so I'll be doing the same.


----------



## james vti-s

What advantage has the rupes got over a DAS6 

21 mm vs ?

what is the advantage of the bigger through


----------



## deanie-b

These look interesting.


----------



## Greg0986

Got the same response some others have had, basically to just wait for the agent to come over and then buy from him! I did ask for an ETA, but they haven't responded yet.


----------



## sistersvisions

Greg0986 said:


> Got the same response some others have had, basically to just wait for the agent to come over and then buy from him! I did ask for an ETA, but they haven't responded yet.


Did you ask for a sample??


----------



## Greg0986

sistersvisions said:


> Did you ask for a sample??


No, I just asked if one could be shipped. They probably caught on with the amount of people asking. I will ask for a sample though, just to make sure.


----------



## Alex L

james vti-s said:


> What advantage has the rupes got over a DAS6
> 
> 21 mm vs ?
> 
> what is the advantage of the bigger through


I'm not sure, but I'd say the 21mm through is limited to large panels and wouldn't have the versatility of a Rotary/Das6.

Would I spend $700 on a Bigfoot? No, as I'd need to buy another polisher just to do the small tight areas.


----------



## Blackmondie

a bigfoot is £450, not 700... don't think you can only use it om big panels, ask just some technique to do more curved panels.


----------



## Greg0986

Blackmondie said:


> a bigfoot is £450, not 700... don't think you can only use it om big panels, ask just some technique to do more curved panels.


It is 700 dollars.


----------



## Alex L

Blackmondie said:


> a bigfoot is £450, not 700... don't think you can only use it om big panels, ask just some technique to do more curved panels.


:thumb::thumb: I know but look what country I'm in


----------



## Blackmondie

Alex L said:


> :thumb::thumb: I know but look what country I'm in


sorry mate, didn't look


----------



## james vti-s

james vti-s said:


> What advantage has the rupes got over a DAS6
> 
> 21 mm vs ?
> 
> what is the advantage of the bigger through


*The advantage of a larger throw is that more surface area is being covered as you polish.* This means you'll be able to remove swirls, scratches, water spots and other paint defects in considerably less time.


----------



## Antihero47

Just a quick video with some pictures and a small video of it running at speed 1, 3 and 6.

My stuff comes on the 6th with the 5" backing plate and the 7" & 6" foam pads, I also have 5.5" nano scrub and 5.5" microfiber pads.

Better pictures here...

Better pictures here - imgur


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice little video my man:thumb: Doesn't sound very noisy from this end either..
And you was playing a keyboard too.. Very impressive


----------



## khurum6392

I got mines over a month ago amazing machine


----------



## Alex L

It's not too noisy in use either, and easy to use one handed.

I've not used a Bigfoot so I cant compare and havn't tried it at polishing/compounding yet.


----------



## falerum

Hmm

Dear Mikael Thorngren,
we are manufacture for this machine and don't make retail. sorry.
we will have agent in sweden soon, i will notice you then. and you can buy through our agent which can give you same good price as us and better lockal after-sale service.
thanks for your inquriy.

Jackie 
-----Original Message -----
From:"昂思询盘提示" <[email protected]>
To:"[email protected]" <[email protected]>
CC:
Sent:2014-1-2 下午 04:37:00
Subject:ANSIAUTO.COM Inquiry：From Your customer: for Inquiry:，Send Email to you！


----------



## Alex L

Looks like they're cutting down on the samples


----------



## brianch

video looks good. vibration looks like its well controlled and it doesnt seem to be too loud

now just to test the reliability. 

I have a Rupes 21 so when I receive mine I'll try to compare them properly with testing tools.


----------



## Alex L

So using mine today and I noticed the little tiny bits of rubber on the paint. turns out the rubber flange around the backing plate has been catching and has worn down a little in places. 
Not a major but I'm going to trim mine down.

And don't put the pad you get with it in the wash, I did and now I have a nice bit of foam and a nice round bit of cloth :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> So using mine today and I noticed the little tiny bits of rubber on the paint. turns out the rubber flange around the backing plate has been catching and has worn down a little in places.
> Not a major but I'm going to trim mine down.
> 
> And don't put the pad you get with it in the wash, I did and now I have a nice bit of foam and a nice round bit of cloth :lol:


just out of intrest, what pads you using with yours??


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> just out of intrest, what pads you using with yours??


I tried the supplied pad with a pre-cleanser and it was fine, but for the sealant I used a Megs finishing pad as it's a fraction larger than the backing pad.

I've got a Rupes 5" backing plate on it's way so I can use my 3M pads.


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> I've got a Rupes 5" backing plate on it's way so I can use my 3M pads.


Im thinking of getting one too. But not too sure which bit needs sanding down. If its the spindle..how will that effect the original backing plate fitting..


----------



## Rascal_69

I need to get some big rupes pads for my copy. 

Still a pain in **** to use with no hold button lol :lol:


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> Im thinking of getting one too. But not too sure which bit needs sanding down. If its the spindle..how will that effect the original backing plate fitting..


Not sure yet, but someone will know :thumb:



Rascal_69 said:


> I need to get some big rupes pads for my copy.
> 
> Still a pain in **** to use with no hold button lol :lol:


mine does


----------



## suspal

This may help you guys :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine

*Apply NGS*

Alex you can apply NGS and will be ok. I have this problem and I ngs the rubber flange and now perfect. IF can coat with some Nano.
So the dust will not stay there and build up and rub against the backplate.



Alex L said:


> So using mine today and I noticed the little tiny bits of rubber on the paint. turns out the rubber flange around the backing plate has been catching and has worn down a little in places.
> Not a major but I'm going to trim mine down.
> 
> And don't put the pad you get with it in the wash, I did and now I have a nice bit of foam and a nice round bit of cloth :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions

suspal said:


> This may help you guys :thumb:
> 
> How To Do The Kevin Brown Rupes Washer Mod - YouTube
> How to washer mod your Rupes Bigfoot polisher - YouTube


Thanks...but it's not this mod..its the fitting of the smaller rupes backing plate were interested in..:thumb:


----------



## suspal

sistersvisions said:


> Thanks...but it's not this mod..its the fitting of the smaller rupes backing plate were interested in..:thumb:


ok buddy sorry  :thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers

My Ainsiauto J0540 rotary polisher that I ordered back on the 27th of November arrived today via Fedex!

For the Euro equivalent of Stg£61.72 (total cost incl. delivery), heres what I got:








[/URL][/IMG]

The backing plate attached to the rotary is 150mm (6").
The other backing plate is 125mm (5").
The power cord is 1.8m (6') long.

Now to find a two-prong adapter to see how she runs........


----------



## danwel

Looking good, very tempting indeed


----------



## Antihero47

Yeah, just from running mine a few times in the video and checking it out you can see the wear spots on my backing plate that came with the Rupes Copy. I'll be doing the kevin brown washer mod to help with that.

My Rupes 5" backing plate and Rupes 6" & 7" pads are also on their way on the 6th. Once I have those I can really give a in depth review. I have rather large panels on my truck so the 7" pads will be useful.


----------



## brianch

Kenny Powers said:


> My Ainsiauto J0540 rotary polisher that I ordered back on the 27th of November arrived today via Fedex!
> 
> For the Euro equivalent of Stg£61.72 (total cost incl. delivery), heres what I got:
> 
> The backing plate attached to the rotary is 150mm (6").
> The other backing plate is 125mm (5").
> The power cord is 1.8m (6') long.
> 
> Now to find a two-prong adapter to see how she runs........


Does it come two prong from them?

Let me know how you like that Rotary. Overheating would be my main concern as cheap rotary polishers tend to overheat easily.


----------



## Ginnova

sistersvisions said:


> Im thinking of getting one too. But not too sure which bit needs sanding down. If its the spindle..how will that effect the original backing plate fitting..


You need to sand the spindle for the rupes bp to fit. The original backing plate will work fine after sanding.


----------



## sistersvisions

Kenny Powers said:


> Now to find a two-prong adapter to see how she runs........


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCHUKO-EU...uting_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item35d00eafcd


----------



## james vti-s

^ sweet ^


----------



## ColinEhm1

If you know anyone with ghds they have a 2 pin to 3 pin plug on them


----------



## Antihero47

Ginnova said:


> You need to sand the spindle for the rupes bp to fit. The original backing plate will work fine after sanding.


I got my Ansi Auto copy and my Rupes 5 inch backing plate came in on the 6th. I went and took a good look at everything. I noticed a few things.

1. The Rupes 15 5" backing plates mounting hole wasn't big enough to fit the interface peice on my copy so it was unable to even get the backing plate on and use it.

2. I took some measurements and it appeared that the flat sides of the mounting hole were fine but the longer portions needed to be opened up a little bit. I took a dremel rotory tool and gently and slowly cut out little slivers and kept it as flush as I could.

3. Once the backing plate appeared to fit over I noticed that the backing plate would sit too far down and contact the screws that held the counter weight on. This would make the backing plate sit lop sided.

4. I went to my local hardware store and bought 8mm washers and 10mm washers. I first used the two 8mm washers to see how much clearance I needed. 2 washers stacked in the backing plate hole did the trick and allowed it to sit flush. I had a problem with that however as barely any of the shaped portion of the polisher drive was actually interfacing with the backing plate hole and the 8mm washers did not fill the hole enough to give me confidence that it would prevent wobble.

I measured the 8mm washers, 1.5mm thick and measured the 10mm washer thickness, 1.95mm. I knew that I needed more than 1.5mm but less than 3mm clearance to clear the screwheads holding the counterweight. I ended up grinding down one 10mm washer on two sides to fit inside the backing plate and pounded it flush to the bottom (exactly the same thing as the kevin brown washer mod). It was a tight fit on purpose so the washer stays in the backing plate and it sort of integrated.

All is well now, and I can use Rupes 6" pads, and 7" pads, and my 5.5" microfiber pads.


----------



## Alex L

Done mine today too :thumb:

Probably took off a bit too much rubber off the flange, but I have the plastic shroud protected. so if it did touch anything it won't do any damage.

Once you take the backing pad off it's easy to see why I paid $170 instead of $680, the finish and quality of materials is vastly different, but then I had no misconceptions of what I was getting :thumb:

But for my needs it's ace.


----------



## Rascal_69

Alex L said:


> Done mine today too :thumb:
> 
> Probably took off a bit too much rubber off the flange, but I have the plastic shroud protected. so if it did touch anything it won't do any damage.
> 
> Once you take the backing pad off it's easy to see why I paid $170 instead of $680, the finish and quality of materials is vastly different, but then I had no misconceptions of what I was getting :thumb:
> 
> But for my needs it's ace.


Don't get me wrong it cheap but it is ok.

The rupes is better. I still pick up my rupes over it. Rupes feels nicer to use and more balanced.

For the money copy is decent. Can't argue with that


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> Done mine today too :thumb:
> 
> Probably took off a bit too much rubber off the flange, but I have the plastic shroud protected. so if it did touch anything it won't do any damage.
> 
> Once you take the backing pad off it's easy to see why I paid $170 instead of $680, the finish and quality of materials is vastly different, but then I had no misconceptions of what I was getting :thumb:
> 
> But for my needs it's ace.


Any chance of some pics...I'm still totally lost as to what to do...lol


----------



## Alex L

Rascal_69 said:


> Don't get me wrong it cheap but it is ok.
> 
> The rupes is better. I still pick up my rupes over it. Rupes feels nicer to use and more balanced.
> 
> For the money copy is decent. Can't argue with that


Totally agree, I'm probably not going to polish another car until we swap the Subbie once the wife goes back to work next year. So for me buying a Bigfoot would be an insane waste of money.

I am going to try it at work and see how it compares to the Festool Rotex we have at work and if the boss likes it and buys one then it's a win for me :lol:



sistersvisions said:


> Any chance of some pics...I'm still totally lost as to what to do...lol


Will do tomorrow, but I'm off to bed now :thumb:


----------



## GLN

sistersvisions said:


> Any chance of some pics...I'm still totally lost as to what to do...lol


There you go Mate

IMO there is not a big difference between them, if you where doing doing serious hours with them there might be something to worry about but for a enthusiast it will do the job, would actually like to see a pro use one regularly as I haven't heard of one breaking yet



-Raven- said:


> The Rupes backing plate won't fit on the Chinese 'replica'. The Chinese backing plate fits on the Rupes polisher, however, the Rupes backing plate is thicker. You'll have issues with the Rupes if you did use the Chinese backing plate I think.
> 
> I'll post these pics for others as well. You can see that the Chinese polisher has longer flat spots on the plate mount spindle.
> 
> Backing plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupes head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese head


----------



## sistersvisions

Thanks.. :thumb:
But im really after a picture of whats been sanded down and how it looks, just so i can get a rough idea as to what to do..


----------



## josadler

Doesn't Ansi have any 5 inch backing plate?
Who is going to import this machine and maybee we can wait untill the 5 inch backing plate is available.


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> Thanks.. :thumb:
> But im really after a picture of whats been sanded down and how it looks, just so i can get a rough idea as to what to do..


from the pics above you need to sand the rounded bits on the centre spindle (black bit) and not the straight/square parts.

mine was 20mm across and the Rupes backing pad hole is a fraction over 19.

the square bits are the same width so you don't need to touch those.

And then you need a washer that's at least 1.9mm thick to pack it up :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

sistersvisions said:


> Thanks.. :thumb:
> But im really after a picture of whats been sanded down and how it looks, just so i can get a rough idea as to what to do..


So,

Red bits - these bits need sanding/grinding

Blue line - don't sand/grind this bit

Blue circle - you may need to trim this flange if using the 6" backing plate, but if using the Rupes backing plate the spacer should give enough clearance.


----------



## josadler

Can anybody measure the diameter from de Rupes spindle?


----------



## Antihero47

Look what i saw on one of chemical guys smart detailing university. Looks like they already had one of these guys and.. maybe they become a US Distributor?


----------



## vigilantejosh

I noticed that too!


----------



## khurum6392

I wouldnt mess abt with the sanding the spindle the machine is great the way it is the backing plates will be available soon to buy


----------



## Antihero47

Yeah i didnt sand my spindle like Alex did, i sanded/dremeled the red parts on the backing plate instead since the 6" pad fit perfectly and i was still going to use it. Like i said before i needed a washer mod for mine to sit flush, not sure if Alex runs one as well... all different ways to skin a cat.


----------



## Alex L

Antihero47 said:


> Yeah i didnt sand my spindle like Alex did, i sanded/dremeled the red parts on the backing plate instead since the 6" pad fit perfectly and i was still going to use it. Like i said before i needed a washer mod for mine to sit flush, not sure if Alex runs one as well... all different ways to skin a cat.


Yep, to get the Rupes one to fit it needs a washer to get it to sit above those 3 screws.

The Rupes backing plate fits my 3M pads perfectly.
The original backing plate is spot on for Megs pads though.


----------



## Blackmondie

tbh, after reading all the mods that need to be done, seems like to much hastle for me... will just buy a rupes... some spend €700 on a phone, so why not on a rupes


----------



## sistersvisions

khurum6392 said:


> I wouldnt mess abt with the sanding the spindle the machine is great the way it is the backing plates will be available soon to buy


Do you know when at all??


----------



## Alex L

Blackmondie said:


> tbh, after reading all the mods that need to be done, seems like to much hastle for me... will just buy a rupes... some spend €700 on a phone, so why not on a rupes


10 minutes work isn't that much hassle, but at least with a Rupes you get a warranty.


----------



## GLN

Alex L said:


> 10 minutes work isn't that much hassle, but at least with a Rupes you get a warranty.


Biggest flaw with the rupes is you can't Change backing plates without loosing warranty which means you would have to buy a 15 and 21 to use 5" and 6" pads. I would much rather use a £100 machine without warranty that i can do what every I want with


----------



## MAUI

GLN said:


> Biggest flaw with the rupes is you can't Change backing plates without loosing warranty which means you would have to buy a 15 and 21 to use 5" and 6" pads. I would much rather use a £100 machine without warranty that i can do what every I want with


So does running a 5" bp on the 21 void the warranty?


----------



## Rascal_69

MAUI said:


> So does running a 5" bp on the 21 void the warranty?


Fit the 21 plate back on how they gonna know you used a smaller plate on it


----------



## GLN

MAUI said:


> So does running a 5" bp on the 21 void the warranty?


Yes if rupes finds that you have to wrong plate you loose warranty as they say it affects the counterweight


----------



## DJ X-Ray

My sample is estimated to arrive next week.. Quite looking forward to testing it out tbh.


----------



## Alex L

GLN said:


> Biggest flaw with the rupes is you can't Change backing plates without loosing warranty which means you would have to buy a 15 and 21 to use 5" and 6" pads. I would much rather use a £100 machine without warranty that i can do what every I want with


What a pile of poop thing to do lol.

Like everyone else though, how they going to know?


----------



## GLN

They really shouldn't know but I dare say if it broke with low hours and the there was counter weight issues ect they might say you have been using the wrong plate, IMO it's not with the risk with a £400 machine


----------



## Rascal_69

Or just stick to 15es like I have got. 

No worrying about it breaking


----------



## Blackmondie

thought I read somewhere they asked the UK importer amd he said it was fine... or was that about the washer mod? 
I would think you'd loose waranty for the washer mod too...


----------



## Rascal_69

Blackmondie said:


> thought I read somewhere they asked the UK importer amd he said it was fine... or was that about the washer mod?
> I would think you'd loose waranty for the washer mod too...


Your allowed to do the washer mod


----------



## khurum6392

sistersvisions said:


> Do you know when at all??


the rep from ansi auto said theve had good reviews from testing this machine from here and america and they already have company's here who are rebranding them and releasing them round about april, also there bringing out a 15mm machine with 4 5 6 inch backing plates


----------



## josadler

We'll have to wait untill april then.
I"am also very pleased with the machine.
Up untill now the Flex VRG was my favourite machine, but i like this even more.
The correcting power i still have to test, but the machine is very well balanced, You can use it with one hand, the vibrations are minimal and the noise is also within limits.


----------



## khurum6392

josadler said:


> We'll have to wait untill april then.
> I"am also very pleased with the machine.
> Up untill now the Flex VRG was my favourite machine, but i like this even more.
> The correcting power i still have to test, but the machine is very well balanced, You can use it with one hand, the vibrations are minimal and the noise is also within limits.


Agreed


----------



## hotrod09

So, went for the plunge. Unfortunately they are now sold out at AnsiAuto. New stock to arrive in February - Apparently even on Amazon!!!


----------



## sistersvisions

hotrod09 said:


> So, went for the plunge. Unfortunately they are now sold out at AnsiAuto. New stock to arrive in February - Apparently even on Amazon!!!


Have you got a link for amazon?


----------



## brianch

I have discovered a problem with this polisher. The counter weight is way too close to the backing plate. If you angle your pressure the counter weight actually comes in contact with the backing plate. Its the reason the photos you see of the counter weight are always black. It is because the counter weight is rubbing the black finish off of the backing plate. The rubber on the shroud also melts from rubbing on the plastic backing plate.


----------



## Antihero47

I also ran into a few issues with mine. One being the same thing that Brian has brought up being that the rubber vent shroud between the backing plate and the head of the polisher was getting caught and eventually melted the back of my backing plate a bit. I have not had a issue with the backing plate hitting the counterweight however.

I tried cutting it back to the back of the vents but the thing is really loose and eventually works its way down back onto it. I wound up tossing that piece of trash and going with nothing between. Its worked out much better.

The second issue that I ran into is when I was using the rupes 5" backing plate I'm fairly certain the rubber shroud was catching and it backed out the center counterweight screw and the head dug into plastic and created a groove. I went ahead and screwed it down tight but mean to put some blue locktite on them. I recommend the same for others who have it.

Other than that, after taking the rubber shroud off and tightening the counterweight screws this thing has a ton of correction power and I'm loving it with the rupes 6" and 7" OD pads. I also have been using it with my nanoskin clay alternative pad and waxing my vehicle. Nice thin coats. Pairs nicely with my old style white chemical guys microfiber pads as well.


If this thing breaks I might just go ahead and bite the bullet and get a Rupes or another clone if someone distributes it with a warranty.


----------



## Alex L

Yep, the rubber shroud hitting is the issue I had :thumb:


----------



## brianch

Antihero47 said:


> I have not had a issue with the backing plate hitting the counterweight however.


Is your counter weight black? If it is then it is evidence that sometimes your counter weight contacts the backing plate. I've seen some photos around where counter weights are black.

THe rubber melts and slings on the paint which probably isn't that good for the paint either.










Try to push down on the polisher with the rubber shroud off. See if at certain counter weight positions if it'll get close to or rub the backing plate.


----------



## NipponShine

Wow shock to see people using and testing this machine now, never thought is on here as well, on early 2013 I have already read it from a Chinese forum suppose to be the insider of this so call company call max shine is under going developing of the copied rupes! I have got their Da and I have to say is good built and looks and work the same, interesting to see how this perform and I can get someone bring 1 over to me!


----------



## Ginnova

Do the washer mod to address these issues.


----------



## brianch

I don't think a washer would fix it. At least for my sample. The rubber shroud is rubbing hard against the backing plate. Even 2 spacers wouldn't be enough to space the shroud far enough. I am going to have to cut the shroud and run 1 spacer. 

The backing plate that comes with it does not have much room for spacers so its going to be slim in there.


----------



## Ginnova

Here's mine with 1 washer. There's enough clearance on the BP for both rubber and the counter weight.


----------



## Rascal_69

Ginnova said:


> Here's mine with 1 washer. There's enough clearance on the BP for both rubber and the counter weight.


What washer did you use?

Am wanting one or 2 maybe 4 for all machines

Thanks


----------



## Antihero47

brianch said:


> Is your counter weight black? If it is then it is evidence that sometimes your counter weight contacts the backing plate. I've seen some photos around where counter weights are black.
> 
> THe rubber melts and slings on the paint which probably isn't that good for the paint either.
> 
> [img[/img]
> 
> Try to push down on the polisher with the rubber shroud off. See if at certain counter weight positions if it'll get close to or rub the backing plate.


Sorry Brianch, haven't checked back. No, my counterweight is silver (indicating no rubbing) and I have a pretty good amount of room if I recall correctly. I'll take a picture of my polisher without the rubber shroud and the original (although pretty melted and jacked up) backing plate when I get home in a few hours.

EDIT: I actually checked it out and you're correct. It does appear that there is a very very small gap between the backing plate and the counterweight. Mine hasn't been rubbing and I haven't noticed any slowing of the rotation but will most likely do the washer mod on this backing plate as well.


----------



## Ginnova

Rascal_69 said:


> What washer did you use?
> 
> Am wanting one or 2 maybe 4 for all machines
> 
> Thanks


Washer is 1/16 inch thick.


----------



## brianch

that doesnt leave much room for the backing plate to be locked into the spindle. 

Probably between 1mm-2mm


----------



## Bling Master

You guys know that you are comparing the obsolete prototype that doesn't make it to production?

There is a new version that will be produced. That one is much more stable, has more room between the counterweight and the plate and the plate itself has been changed also.

There is about 8mm space between the counterweight and the backer.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bling Master said:


> You guys know that you are comparing the obsolete prototype that doesn't make it to production?
> 
> There is a new version that will be produced. That one is much more stable, has more room between the counterweight and the plate and the plate itself has been changed also.
> 
> There is about 8mm space between the counterweight and the backer.


Mine arrived this morning by FedEx just before the Mrs went to work luckily.
Maybe it's the new version? I don't mind either way
for the price they cost


----------



## RobDom

Does that mean everyone has been buying pre-production prototypes that weren't good enough for production?


----------



## Moggytom

DJ X-Ray said:


> Mine arrived this morning by FedEx just before the Mrs went to work luckily.
> Maybe it's the new version? I don't mind either way
> for the price they cost


any chace of a link to this one


----------



## DJ X-Ray

RobDom said:


> Does that mean everyone has been buying pre-production prototypes that weren't good enough for production?


I presume they're good enough, i think it's just been 
upgraded due to the feedback on this thread which has been monitored by the manufacturers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Moggytom said:


> any chace of a link to this one


It's the same model as everyone else tom. The link is on page one mate.
I'm just assuming mine is a later version from the conversation i had with them


----------



## bienek

Does anyone of you who already have this machine had to pay any duty? In my country (Poland) my DA is in the customs house from 3 days... I guess I will have to pay duty and extra fee for DHL for all paperwork... :/


----------



## Moggytom

ah so its just a laer version there sending out


----------



## khurum6392

Ginnova said:


> Washer is 1/16 inch thick.


Where did you get that washer from


----------



## Rascal_69

khurum6392 said:


> Where did you get that washer from


I tried every washer I had in my garage with no success.


----------



## khurum6392

Rascal_69 said:


> I tried every washer I had in my garage with no success.


So did I lol I went to a few harrdware shops no one had a clue what that backing plate was


----------



## brianch

I've only had mine for like 3 days so I figured it might be the newer version. Guess it isnt. Kind of dissapointed since I will be using this model to compare to the other 21mm polishers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Shouldn't be that hard to get a 16th washer.. Or get a pattress box drill your hole and tap the circle out = 16th washer


----------



## Alex L

You guys must be scared of a little elbow grease, I bought the right thickness washer and just filed the sides down a bit.

If it helps I got a set vernier calipers from one section of Mitre 10, walked around to the washer section and found one with the right size hole and measured it until I found one thick enough.
Then put the calipers on the shelf and paid 17 cents for the washer :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Getting some sent to me. Saves trying to hunt for one. 

My problem was getting one to fit over centre hole. 

But I must admit I havnt went to a shop yet to get one. 

Matt at i4detailing is kindly sending me a couple. So that's sorted


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alex L said:


> You guys must be scared of a little elbow grease, I bought the right thickness washer and just filed the sides down a bit.
> 
> If it helps I got a set vernier calipers from one section of Mitre 10, walked around to the washer section and found one with the right size hole and measured it until I found one thick enough.
> Then put the calipers on the shelf and paid 17 cents for the washer :thumb:


:lol: yeah some people give up too easy, whereas me, if i can't buy it i'll just make it:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: yeah some people give up too easy, whereas me, if i can't buy it i'll just make it:thumb:


I know, it's a washer, how hard can it be :lol::lol:

What happened to 80's action heros, everyones turned into Beibers :lol::lol:


----------



## brianch

The new version of the polisher is apparently going to be available to vendors by the end of February. A washer would not help mine. The rubber shroud rubs the backing plate even if I pull the backing plate away from the spindle. Guess mines is defective.


----------



## adamvr619

Anyone done alot of work with theirs yet if so hows it coping and has anyone had any break yet if yes whats gone wrong and is it repairable


----------



## justinio

Received mine last week (and a nice little bill for £25 from Fedex for import VAT).

So far, I'm pretty impressed. What pads are everyone using for theirs? I was thinking of picking up some of the 150mm Flexipads from Elite.


----------



## Rascal_69

justinio said:


> Received mine last week (and a nice little bill for £25 from Fedex for import VAT).
> 
> So far, I'm pretty impressed. What pads are everyone using for theirs? I was thinking of picking up some of the 150mm Flexipads from Elite.


150mm pads will be too small unless you have a smaller backing plate.

6.5 -7 inch pads on stock plate. Or 180mm rupe pads


----------



## Alex L

Megs pads fit quite well too:thumb:


----------



## JK24T

Have just sent an enq, let's see what happens an if they will come back to me


----------



## sistersvisions

Alex L said:


> Megs pads fit quite well too:thumb:


Thats what ive been using...:thumb:


----------



## khurum6392

They actually last longer with this machine than they do with megs g220


----------



## Blackmondie

does this copy also require almost no downward pressure on the machine for correcting like the rupes?


----------



## Vive_le_sport

JK24T said:


> Have just sent an enq, let's see what happens an if they will come back to me


They are out of stock until late Feb,it seems that they will release a revised version that date


----------



## khurum6392

Blackmondie said:


> does this copy also require almost no downward pressure on the machine for correcting like the rupes?


Yes you dont need to use any pressure this machine has more citting power than the rupes only downside is the backing plate doesnt last long


----------



## Blackmondie

this has me thinking instead of a rupes + BP and pads, I can get a flex and a shupes once they come out through their resellers...


----------



## bienek

I recommend BP from Rupes. I've got 125mm and it works great. You have to make some adjustments because it doesn't fit p&p but it is not difficult at all.


----------



## siggi53

Hello,

what costs polierer and the forwarding expenses to Germany.
how I can pay.

560 polisher + AD6 Baking Plates

thanks


----------



## josadler

Still no importer from this machine in the UK or anywhere in Europe?


----------



## pcm1980

Apparently will be available in march from amazon.


----------



## Rebel007

Got to admit I really want a Shupes but I have recently bought a 3m rotary as an upgrade from my no-name German rotary (still fully working) as I wanted the backing of 3m and its an early birthday present to me from me lol.

To make things worse I also have a no-name German DA that is only a few months old (Ebay purchase) and that's hardly been used but I know there are times when a DA can be a life saver and I cannot physically polish the way I'd like to so using a inexpensive DA seemed like a good idea.


----------



## iblue

I want to purchase J560, but the factory said that they are not shipping no more for personal, they are willing to ship only for more order. Do anyone has luck order this polisher and who can give a review the J0560 vs rupes polisher?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I've got one, they're excellent. Very smooth and powerful. Only used it once mind, i'm a rotary man, but the best DA i've ever used by far.


----------



## iblue

DJ X-Ray said:


> I've got one, they're excellent. Very smooth and powerful. Only used it once mind, i'm a rotary man, but the best DA i've ever used by far.


When did you order it? it is little bit hard for me to order from them. do you have some picture to share the job you did with the DA :buffer:


----------



## Blackmondie

any update on these as april is coming closer...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Blackmondie said:


> any update on these as april is coming closer...


email them and see what they say


----------



## Blackmondie

I mean of the dealers/ shops... maybe someone knows who will distribute them, and under what brand


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Blackmondie said:


> I mean of the dealers/ shops... maybe someone knows who will distribute them, and under what brand


I'd email them and just buy one direct...before someone slaps a sticker on it and ups the price. Which will probably happen.
Trust me, these are good machines and could sell for alot more


----------



## greymda

have a link or something?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

greymda said:


> have a link or something?


It's on the first page of this thread.


----------



## e_king

I´ve got the 1st gen of this machine since last year but haven´t tried it until yesterday. I got the opportunity to compare it to the real LHR21ES, 15, Duetto, mini and 21 equipped with a 15 backing plate. I´ve got a Krauss 900 DA myself but I didn´t take it with me.
Out of all these none of the other come even close of the amount of vibration the clone produced. After just half the roof I had to listen to my hands (even forearms) and put it to the side. 
Maybe it´s just my piece, I don´t know. In my case, I will stick to the original.

/Fredrik


----------



## rubank

e_king said:


> I´ve got the 1st gen of this machine since last year but haven´t tried it until yesterday. I got the opportunity to compare it to the real LHR21ES, 15, Duetto, mini and 21 equipped with a 15 backing plate. I´ve got a Krauss 900 DA myself but I didn´t take it with me.
> Out of all these none of the other come even close of the amount of vibration the clone produced. After just half the roof I had to listen to my hands (even forearms) and put it to the side.
> Maybe it´s just my piece, I don´t know. In my case, I will stick to the original.
> 
> /Fredrik


Fredrik D, did you do any documentation of this test? only one new machine in sweden right now with jan 2014 version of it but would love to see yours november edition in action and the difference to the original.


----------



## e_king

rubank said:


> Fredrik D, did you do any documentation of this test? only one new machine in sweden right now with jan 2014 version of it but would love to see yours november edition in action and the difference to the original.


Sorry, no documentation. The videos and pics in this thread discribes the machine good. I haven´t figured out to show/describe the vibrations on video just yet. It´s a good and powerful machine but it isn´t as well balanced as the original. Still, I think 3401 vibrates more. It´s the 1st gen and I can only evaluate my copy.
/Fredrik
(where did you get the "D" from?)


----------



## rubank

e_king said:


> Sorry, no documentation. The videos and pics in this thread discribes the machine good. I haven´t figured out to show/describe the vibrations on video just yet. It´s a good and powerful machine but it isn´t as well balanced as the original. Still, I think 3401 vibrates more. It´s the 1st gen and I can only evaluate my copy.
> /Fredrik
> (where did you get the "D" from?)


sry to hear that, would have been nice to see a comparison even from the 1st gen machine. Since you seem to prefer to original from this, would you be willing to let it go? (the D is from your last name? D*****g.)


----------



## robster84

I received this email reply when trying to buy direct

Dear sir,
if you are looking for our model J0560, pls directly contact our distributor in UK.
CleanYourCar
Tel: 01484 841444

Cant find them on CYC site though


----------



## josadler

CYC will have them in early to mid-May.
In regard with the vibrations, I also have one of the first machines, i think.
I find it very balanced, little to no vibrations, when i compare it to the Flex VRG, DAS-pro even rotaries like the EP801.


----------



## greymda

i wonder what price will be on CYC


----------



## svended

Any idea if CYC will do the 505 or 505-1?


----------



## khurum6392

ive had mines for 4 months now im glad i bought it the quality is amazing i hope cyc has backing plates for it


----------



## greymda

where did you guys bought it?


----------



## giggs

http://www.makepolo.com/products/Random-orbital-polisher-with-dual-action-p35170340.html

FOB Price:US$ 50 / Set
Min Order: 200 Sets

http://ansiauto.en.alibaba.com/prod...l_action_500_1200W_car_polishing_machine.html

FOB Price: US $ 70 - 100 / Set	
Minimum Order Quantity: 100 Set/Sets

They're looking for a partner/importer for some serious business 

I wonder how much will it cost at CYC.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

greymda said:


> where did you guys bought it?


From the manafacturers, Ansiauto...i think everyone on this thread did.


----------



## greymda

tried to reach them but no luck.
is it cheaper than those from CYC (when adding delivery, too) ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

greymda said:


> tried to reach them but no luck.
> is it cheaper than those from CYC (when adding delivery, too) ?


Not sure on the price from CYC, but i paid 46 gbp + 20 gbp shipping iirc.


----------



## khurum6392

ansi auto have stopped doing samples cyc will have them soon


----------



## ardenvxr

when will cyc stock them?


----------



## josadler

Like I already said "early to midMay".
I asked AnsiAuto for a smaller backing plate too.

In regard to the price You also have to take into account the duties.


----------



## greymda

yes, just spoke with the representative of the manufacturer. 
only bulk orders now. no 1 item orders, and this is a pity as i am outside EU and we have no DA polishers here.


----------



## TheRonin

Im probably going against most peoples opinions here. I know the Rupes are expensive but they probably spent a lot on research and design. If people start buying these copies manufactures like Rupes will be less likely to bring new products to the market, which isn't a good thing for the detailing world in the long term.

And any reputable detailing store would not be stocking these, and if they do in my opinion it would severely damage there reputation.


----------



## Kimb

I have finally tested mine, I think it must b a 2. gen, sa I got it in January2014. Tested it with various pads and sizes and I must admit, its smooth and doesnt have a lot of vibrations, I can polish 1 full car and I dont have shaky hands or anything, its actually got less vibrations compared to my old noname rotory 

The only downside is that I cant change the backing plate to a smaller one for spotpolishing...


----------



## khurum6392

I done a full correction detail on my car with it used the rupes 15 b4 but this machine is alot more powerfull fast corrections I have to say its one of the best da's available works really well with a microfibre pad for compounding and finishing


----------



## khurum6392

ardenvxr said:


> when will cyc stock them?


Cyc will have backing plates and the machine available at the end of april


----------



## josadler

khurum6392 said:


> Cyc will have backing plates and the machine available at the end of april


I contacted Jackie from AnsiAuto and he said there was only one backing plate available and in order to get the best balance the pads should weigh 28g.


----------



## khurum6392

josadler said:


> I contacted Jackie from AnsiAuto and he said there was only one backing plate available and in order to get the best balance the pads should weigh 28g.


Yeah you're right it doesn't go well with heavier pads works wonders with microfibre pads


----------



## greymda

any updates on this?


----------



## Blackmondie

They are coming  in belgium and holland, you can pre-order them already


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Blackmondie said:


> They are coming  in belgium and holland, you can pre-order them already


How much?


----------



## Blackmondie

200€ , now temporary for 170€, so thats 140£. And it's decent quality. Was able to get one in my hands. Feels suprisingly light, wel balanced and bit more quit then a real rupes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Blackmondie said:


> 200€ , now temporary for 170€, so thats 140£. And it's decent quality. Was able to get one in my hands. Feels suprisingly light, wel balanced and bit more quit then a real rupes.


Is that for the J0560 mate?


----------



## MickHen

DJ X-Ray said:


> Is that for the J0560 mate?


I think these chinese machines are rebranded in the UK as DAS Pro etc, here in Holland they are sold by a company called Polishing Power. Comparing the specs of the previous generation DA's I can only assume these are roughly the same polishers with a different coloured body and stickers.

That said, the rupes knock off is going to be sold here as the PAW900. 
Key specs so you don't have to translate: 880W, 21mm orbit, 6" backing plate, max pad size 7.5", 2.5kg weight and comes with a pretty nice carrying bag equivalent to this one (scroll down for pics).

Obviously it does come with a EU power plug and works on 230V AC. As said above there is a pre order discount if you order before mid may when they arrive, but I have no idea if it would be financially wise to do so since I don't know any UK retail prices to compare, nor the shipping cost to the UK.


----------



## greymda

i hoped chinese DA would cost less than a regular DAS-6


----------



## Cookies

I'd be very interested to hear of a UK stockist too. 

Cooks


----------



## Rayner

greymda said:


> i hoped chinese DA would cost less than a regular DAS-6


I doubt it, the DAS6 is made in China and these are supposed to be a serious upgrade compared to the DAS6.


----------



## greymda

then the DAS6 should cost less)


----------



## Fingerling90

@blackmondie Where can you order them? Do they ship to Slovenia? I am interested in buying one.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

MickHen said:


> I think these chinese machines are rebranded in the UK as DAS Pro etc, here in Holland they are sold by a company called Polishing Power. Comparing the specs of the previous generation DA's I can only assume these are roughly the same polishers with a different coloured body and stickers.
> 
> That said, the rupes knock off is going to be sold here as the PAW900.
> Key specs so you don't have to translate: 880W, 21mm orbit, 6" backing plate, max pad size 7.5", 2.5kg weight and comes with a pretty nice carrying bag equivalent to this one (scroll down for pics).
> 
> Obviously it does come with a EU power plug and works on 230V AC. As said above there is a pre order discount if you order before mid may when they arrive, but I have no idea if it would be financially wise to do so since I don't know any UK retail prices to compare, nor the shipping cost to the UK.


Ok, cheers Mick. I've got the J0560 Rupes copy, was just curious to see if there was a price hike for this model mine was about half that price, bargain really. Thanks for posting mate


----------



## herbiedacious

Snot fair! I've just discovered that delivery of my pre-ordered PAW900 (due this week) will delayed for about 8 weeks.

'








Mind you l quite fancy the DAP900, marketed by the same people, it has the same body and power of the PAW900, but with a standard 8mm throw, my workmate wants to buy my das6 pro, so, depending on the paw,l might just end up with one of those too!


----------



## cheezemonkhai

So when are these actually going to hit the UK and what's the list price?

From peoples comments that I read, they're a major upgrade on the DAS 6 pro


----------



## adamvr619

Where u got the paw900 and dap 900 from


----------



## sistersvisions

adamvr619 said:


> Where u got the paw900 and dap 900 from


http://www.carclean.nl/product/Poli...l_Action_Polijstmachine_230volt_PAW900_102772 :thumb:


----------



## adamvr619

Is it good pal and how much in english


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Anyone know where in China they are made? I have to go to China with work will be going to shantou and hk


----------



## sistersvisions

Mike_Wizz said:


> Anyone know where in China they are made? I have to go to China with work will be going to shantou and hk


6-14,Ningbo International Auto Mall ,No.289 Jiangnan Road, Ningbo,31500,China :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Wizz

I'll be finding out how close I get to them bring one or two back ;-)


----------



## herbiedacious

adamvr619 said:


> Is it good pal and how much in english


Current exchange rate made it about £165 delivered. I would rather have given CYC the business but l'm too impatient!


----------



## O`Neil

herbiedacious said:


> I would rather have given CYC the business but l'm too impatient!


Any hints on if/when CYC will have any stock?


----------



## bigred1967

When i was picking my Flex up the other week from AB i was talking to the owner and he said they was bringing their own DA and rotary out with in a month and they will be about £200 a pop so if you seen them that would be about the right timeing.


----------



## ahheck01

Is it possible to get non-Rupes backing plates to fit on this? I'd like to go for a 5" BP, but I hate to increase the cost of the thing by more than 50% for their outrageously priced BP.


----------



## vigilantejosh

The Aussie distributor is in talks to developed a balanced 5" bp for this machine


----------



## -Raven-

vigilantejosh said:


> The Aussie distributor is in talks to developed a balanced 5" bp for this machine


Different machine. That blue one is from the makers of the DAS-6's etc.


----------



## vigilantejosh

Sorry Matty, haven't been keeping up with this thread and forgot that the convo had swayed to the maxshine


----------



## Matty77

Tim at carclean.nl told me today that he expects delivery of these on the 29th, so on that basis I ordered one. With pre-order discount and shipping to the UK it worked out at £141. Bargain price, but let's see if they arrive when he expects them to. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

Matty77 said:


> Tim at carclean.nl told me today that he expects delivery of these on the 29th, so on that basis I ordered one. With pre-order discount and shipping to the UK it worked out at £141. Bargain price, but let's see if they arrive when he expects them to. Fingers crossed.


Got a link as I am in NL all the time and have a place I could get it shipped to also.


----------



## Robson3022

This looks pretty good! Worth holding of buying a DAS-6 Pro and getting one of these?


----------



## O`Neil

Robson3022 said:


> This looks pretty good! Worth holding of buying a DAS-6 Pro and getting one of these?


I`m in the market for a new machine and just waiting until there`s some more feedback on these machines.

Oh, and of course the price will have some bearing on my purchase


----------



## Matty77

cheezemonkhai said:


> Got a link as I am in NL all the time and have a place I could get it shipped to also.


http://www.carclean.nl/product/Poli...l_Action_Polijstmachine_230volt_PAW900_102772


----------



## Dibs

Any UK sellers stocking this yet? Looking to buy a DA machine in the next month or so and this looks like a machine with great potential.


----------



## ardenvxr

any news yet?


----------



## Dibs

I actually got excited that someone had replied on this thread. Have been waiting with bated breath since I read about this machine... Think I'll be holding out for it when/if ever it makes an appearance in the UK.


----------



## Otto

cleanyourcar will be stocking it soon.

I phoned up around a month ago and they said it'll be 6 weeks or so.

Give it a month or so and there will likely be some news on it.
I'm sure it'll come through DW


----------



## Rascal_69

Will be selling mines. 

Will post up this week. Not used it really since I had it.


----------



## suspal

Rascal_69 said:


> Will be selling mines.
> 
> Will post up this week. Not used it really since I had it.


What's wrong with it just out of curiosity?


----------



## Rascal_69

suspal said:


> What's wrong with it just out of curiosity?


Just don't use it. I have 3 rupes bigfoots

Main reason for not using it is that I don't have any pads big enough for it ha


----------



## Cookies

I emailed Ansi Auto and the told me that CYC was the appointed UK stockist and should have stock from the end of April. 

Hope they do as I'm waiting patiently too...

Cooks


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not sure where the price hike comes from though


----------



## PrestigeChris

I believe Autobrite will be getting these? Not sure on price though


----------



## Rascal_69

PrestigeChris said:


> I believe Autobrite will be getting these? Not sure on price though


Heard £249


----------



## Rayner

Rascal_69 said:


> Heard £249


For the 21? Machine only you can get the Rupes 21 for £300 or a copy for 250, sounds a bit stupid that


----------



## DJ X-Ray

So are these just re-branded J0560's?


----------



## cheezemonkhai

If they try at £250 when you can import them for under £100, there are going to be a lot of them on ebay from other countries. That plus a few out of uk group buys.

Completely unjustifiable if that price is even close to accurate (which it may not be).


----------



## chngln

i wonder this product


----------



## tarbyonline

cheezemonkhai said:


> If they try at £250 when you can import them for under £100, there are going to be a lot of them on ebay from other countries. That plus a few out of uk group buys.
> 
> Completely unjustifiable if that price is even close to accurate (which it may not be).


VAT/import duty, overheads, margin, covering the costs of their weee and sale of goods/distance selling regulations responsibilities? I agree it does seem a bit excessive but business have costs and profit to think of after all, it has to be worth their while.
It wouldn't take customs long to notice all of these 'gifts' going to businesses from China. Just on that note, has anyone who bought one of these got stung by the courier for import duty? Has happened a couple of times to me in the past buying things direct from China. Bloody admin charge is more than the tax usually as well!


----------



## Rayner

tarbyonline said:


> VAT/import duty, overheads, margin, covering the costs of their weee and sale of goods/distance selling regulations responsibilities? I agree it does seem a bit excessive but business have costs and profit to think of after all, it has to be worth their while.
> It wouldn't take customs long to notice all of these 'gifts' going to businesses from China. Just on that note, has anyone who bought one of these got stung by the courier for import duty? Has happened a couple of times to me in the past buying things direct from China. Bloody admin charge is more than the tax usually as well!


Yeah but for every post about a Rupes copy at £250 there's going to be another about a real Rupes at £250 + VAT....

They'll be silly to try selling them at that price. Who's going to get a Chinese copy for the sake of 50 quid? If it was the exact same machine that Rupes are selling then that would be different but I'm pretty sure it isn't.


----------



## herbiedacious

According to Carcleans forum, the PAW900s (Maxshine) wont be in till the end of June. The Australian Zentool (ansi version) are on their way to Oz.


----------



## Rascal_69

rayner said:


> Yeah but for every post about a Rupes copy at £250 there's going to be another about a real Rupes at £250 + VAT....
> 
> They'll be silly to try selling them at that price. Who's going to get a Chinese copy for the sake of 50 quid? If it was the exact same machine that Rupes are selling then that would be different but I'm pretty sure it isn't.


Nothing like the rupes.


----------



## al_cat

cheezemonkhai said:


> If they try at £250 when you can import them for under £100, there are going to be a lot of them on ebay from other countries. That plus a few out of uk group buys.
> 
> Completely unjustifiable if that price is even close to accurate (which it may not be).


It has started on eBay http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l3201&_nkw=21mm+polisher&_sacat=0


----------



## DJ X-Ray

tarbyonline said:


> VAT/import duty, overheads, margin, covering the costs of their weee and sale of goods/distance selling regulations responsibilities? I agree it does seem a bit excessive but business have costs and profit to think of after all, it has to be worth their while.
> It wouldn't take customs long to notice all of these 'gifts' going to businesses from China. Just on that note, has anyone who bought one of these got stung by the courier for import duty? Has happened a couple of times to me in the past buying things direct from China. Bloody admin charge is more than the tax usually as well!


Just doesn't seem justifiable to me.
I paid £86.00 for mine i think, including shipping and import tax direct from Ansiauto the manafacturers.
Don't get me wrong it's a very good machine, but i'm not sure where the price hike comes from.
It's a big jump.


----------



## O`Neil

herbiedacious said:


> According to Carcleans forum, the PAW900s (Maxshine) wont be in till the end of June. The Australian Zentool (ansi version) are on their way to Oz.


Although I have read all this thread at some time over the last few weeks I`m still a bit lost, what`s the difference between the PAW machine and the AnsiAuto version?


----------



## Dibs

Is it still speculation? The prices may be a lot more reasonable once a seller actually posts something up. If a seller does a group buy then the prices may even be less? *wishes*


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Becoming quite elusive this machine...
i'd have thought it would have been widely available by now.


----------



## Dibs

If priced well it will sell well.


----------



## BRYHER

interesting........ http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339958


----------



## josadler

165-170£ is a reasonable price for this machine.
I like the machine very much.


----------



## O`Neil

josadler said:


> 165-170£ is a reasonable price for this machine.
> I like the machine very much.


I`m hoping it`ll be cheaper than that


----------



## DJ X-Ray

O`Neil said:


> I`m hoping it`ll be cheaper than that


Have you tried the manufacturers? You'll pay half that.


----------



## Rayner

DJ X-Ray said:


> Have you tried the manufacturers? You'll pay half that.


They won't sell them anymore mate, they just say speak to cyc


----------



## Shogun

rayner said:


> They won't sell them anymore mate, they just say speak to cyc


Hi

are you sure, becouse they told me they can sell me one


----------



## O`Neil

Yeah DJ, I`ve tried too, as Rayner says they just forward you to CYC.


----------



## Dibs

O`Neil said:


> I`m hoping it`ll be cheaper than that


Same here.


----------



## Rayner

Shogun said:


> Hi
> 
> are you sure, becouse they told me they can sell me one


Yep, email here.... Taken out a few bits 

pls contact our*distributor in UK for this polisher, the contact is as following:
*
CleanYourCar


----------



## Shogun

Thats becouse you are in UK and i in CRO

they sell them around 50$ + shiping and taxes


----------



## josadler

Alex L said:


> Has anyone got the Scholl spider pad to fit the backing plate on these?


I just bought one 170 mm, Carpro also has 170 mm pads.


----------



## josadler

josadler said:


> 165-170£ is a reasonable price for this machine.
> I like the machine very much.





O`Neil said:


> I`m hoping it`ll be cheaper than that





CleanYourCar said:


> They are definitely *not* the same machine, just a alternative. When you look closer many design elements are different which is why it surprised me the reaction to even the slightest hint we would be selling them.
> 
> Safety wise they are fully CE certified, which is a bit of a slow expensive process and has no doubt added to the delay. They will have the years warranty also
> 
> In terms of quality they seem absolutely spot on and we've done our best to test them and quite a few people receive samples but I guess time will tell.
> 
> I'm guessing price wise they will be around £150 by the time they land.
> 
> Tim


Here You have Your answer

I paid 110£ for it including taxes


----------



## Matty77

herbiedacious said:


> According to Carcleans forum, the PAW900s (Maxshine) wont be in till the end of June. The Australian Zentool (ansi version) are on their way to Oz.


Tim at carclean.nl has just emailed me to say the PAW900 I ordered at the beginning of May will be shipped to me either today or tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

Cyc posted on Facebook yesterday around £150. Availability 6 weeks. 900w and 21mm orbit where the specs on the post (made about lunchtime, price and avail in the comments)


----------



## Dibs

At double the price that CE malark must be expensive. I wonder how much the stickers are.


----------



## blake_jl

People who got pre release machines from Ansiauto were basically paying wholesale pricing. You were lucky at the time.


----------



## Blackmondie

Just read at the carclean website, the PAW will have to be send back to the manufacterers. They made way more noise then the prototype (107db instead of 82db).
Some parts were also badly made and were from inferior quality, so they haveto be send back to the manufacterers and will take atleast 4 months...
And that's why you pay double for a Rupes. They don't send out crap... quess uou get what you pay for...


----------



## josadler

Our "prototype" Ansi polisher doesn't make a lot of noise either and seems to be well built.


----------



## herbiedacious

Matty77 said:


> Tim at carclean.nl has just emailed me to say the PAW900 I ordered at the beginning of May will be shipped to me either today or tomorrow :thumb:


Ive just had an email from Carclean to say that they are sending their shipment back, unfortunately it is in dutch and google translate is poo, but the gist seems to be that the new batch aren't as good as the sample they had.The noise had risen from 85db to between 92 and 107db on the ones they tested from the new batch. They weren't happy with the backing plates either. They reckon the noise comes from the spacing of the recently uprated gears. Apparently about 10% of the batch are spot on, so it may well be that you get yours Matty. Full marks to Carclean for checking every machine and putting customer satisfaction before profit.


----------



## josadler

tarbyonline said:


> Cyc posted on Facebook yesterday around £150. Availability 6 weeks. 900w and 21mm orbit where the specs on the post (made about lunchtime, price and avail in the comments)


And also a smaller 5" backing plate.
This will make this machine complete.


----------



## Matty77

herbiedacious said:


> Ive just had an email from Carclean to say that they are sending their shipment back, unfortunately it is in dutch and google translate is poo, but the gist seems to be that the new batch aren't as good as the sample they had.The noise had risen from 85db to between 92 and 107db on the ones they tested from the new batch. They weren't happy with the backing plates either. They reckon the noise comes from the spacing of the recently uprated gears. Apparently about 10% of the batch are spot on, so it may well be that you get yours Matty. Full marks to Carclean for checking every machine and putting customer satisfaction before profit.


This is the email I received from them this morning, in English....

Hello Matt,

I have sad news!

The machines didn't pass our quality tests! It seems the factory made an production error. The machines have a very loud rattling noise in them and some exceed the 105 dB with easy. It hurt your ears.

We are pulling them back and we will refund all customers.

Please know that other brands that ordered the machine from Mshine, will likely have the same issue. The Krauss version will likely have it too, because they were just behind our production and I think we share the same hardware.

The factory promised that they have found the issue and changed the hardware. But at this point we really have our doubts.

I'm very sorry to disappoint you. I understand this is frustrating news. For us it is also extremely disappointing (and very expensive, as we have 400 unsellable machines in our warehouse at this moment that need to be returned by boat…)

Tim

But I agree with you herbiedacious...it may be bad news but at least they are being honest about the situation and are putting customers before profit which is highly commendable in this day and age :thumb:


----------



## MickHen

herbiedacious said:


> Ive just had an email from Carclean to say that they are sending their shipment back, unfortunately it is in dutch and google translate is poo


A couple of things that google translate might have missed;

Indeed the batch of machines they received made more noise than their prototype. The uprated gears and defects/deformed backing plate were the main issue.

90% of the machines had at least one of these issues, 10% seemed OK. But since these 10% use the same internals as the faulty ones, carclean has decided to return them *all*. They estimate returns, refurbishment and shipping will take around 4 monts, i.e. until October!

Customers can get refunds and/or will be compensated for the delay.

I translated this from a forum post, personal mails might contain more information on refunds, timeframe or compensation, if you need any help translating the (dutch) mails they sent you I'd be glad to help.


----------



## khurum6392

my prototype machine ive had for about a year now was the very first ones made has never gave me any problems i still use it for most of my correction work


----------



## josadler

khurum6392 said:


> my prototype machine ive had for about a year now was the very first ones made has never gave me any problems i still use it for most of my correction work


We have another type the Ansi one and not the PAW900.
Mine also works flawless.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Same here; my Ansiauto machine works perfect, i opened it up at work when i first got it and my mate who's a spark had a look at it and said it's perfectly fine safety wise...and that's good enough for me.

This machine isn't no 'Chinese tat', trust me, it's a well made smooth and balanced polisher that can produce top notch results. I use a rotary most of the time, but with regards to DA's, it's the best i've used


.:detailer:


----------



## khurum6392

DJ X-Ray said:


> Same here; my Ansiauto machine works perfect, i opened it up at work when i first got it and my mate who's a spark had a look at it and said it's perfectly fine safety wise...and that's good enough for me.
> 
> This machine isn't no 'Chinese tat', trust me, it's a well made smooth and balanced polisher that can produce top notch results. I use a rotary most of the time, but with regards to DA's, it's the best i've used
> 
> .:detailer:


my view is pretty much the same as yours it feels like a £400 machine smooth and easy to work with it will be big when it comes out


----------



## josadler

khurum6392 said:


> my view is pretty much the same as yours it feels like a £400 machine smooth and easy to work with it will be big when it comes out


Idem dito


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay so I've emailed them at I think cleanyourcar will be supplying these . Let's see what price they have them at.


----------



## Jord

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay so I've emailed them at I think cleanyourcar will be supplying these . Let's see what price they have them at.


CYC have already confirmed this, they will be selling them at around the £150 mark.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

Since people are saying the cyc version is ce tested would they (cyc) be willing to post up the ce test number that is provided and should be on the product to comply.

there is a habit of manufacturers from a certain part of the world using china export mark that looks very similar to ce. 

It would be nice to confirm that it's a proper ce mark and put that one to bed really early on.


----------



## ahheck01

Would a US distributor have any issues as far as patents when it comes to selling something so similar to the Rupes?


----------



## CleanYourCar

ahheck01 said:


> Would a US distributor have any issues as far as patents when it comes to selling something so similar to the Rupes?


As far as I'm aware there are no physical patents on the machine, and when you look at the two side by side there are quite a few differences, it's not exactly the same mould.

It also has a 900w motor rather than 500w and definitely doesn't bog down as easily, but noise levels are kept about the same..

Here's the CE Certificate:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/generalImg/CE_scan.jpg

And the polisher:










Tim


----------



## BTS

Looks good! You going to be stocking these shortly then Tim?


----------



## Dibs

BTS said:


> Looks good! You going to be stocking these shortly then Tim?


Same :thumb:


----------



## Muscleflex

Is this better than the DAS6 Pro I just purchased?



CleanYourCar said:


> As far as I'm aware there are no physical patents on the machine, and when you look at the two side by side there are quite a few differences, it's not exactly the same mould.
> 
> It also has a 900w motor rather than 500w and definitely doesn't bog down as easily, but noise levels are kept about the same..
> 
> Here's the CE Certificate:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/generalImg/CE_scan.jpg
> 
> And the polisher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## greymda

i think it has a bigger orbit throw. if so - yes/


----------



## Clean ocd

Muscleflex said:


> Is this better than the DAS6 Pro I just purchased?


Miles better


----------



## Blackmondie

Yes and no, you stiml need a das 6 for glazes and for 3" pads to get to the smaller parts


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Muscleflex said:


> Is this better than the DAS6 Pro I just purchased?


Yes mate, it's light years ahead:thumb:


----------



## BTS

Is it possible to still buy these from the link on the first page?


----------



## Dibs

Don't think so pal. Anyway, as far as I'm aware they will be available from mid July from CYC. Yes they are more expensive, but just think about the backing and customer care you'll get from a great company like CYC.

I'm also sure they'll be selling kits - pads, polishes and the DA machine for a good price.


----------



## Clean ocd

I have rupes lhr15es and that's a great machine so similar machine with more powerful motor gonna be a even better machine


----------



## BTS

Dibs said:


> Don't think so pal. Anyway, as far as I'm aware they will be available from mid July from CYC. Yes they are more expensive, but just think about the backing and customer care you'll get from a great company like CYC.
> 
> I'm also sure they'll be selling kits - pads, polishes and the DA machine for a good price.


Thanks. Yeah agreed, got my DAS6 Pro from CYC and they get most of my orders so i shall just wait. Should bring some to Waxstock, you would sell LOADS!


----------



## greymda

i can buy it for $178 but have no idea if i need one ..


----------



## PIRHONEY

greymda said:


> i can buy it for $178 but have no idea if i need one ..


Where from mate?


----------



## Dibs

Why don't you try it. If you don't like it you can always sell it on.


----------



## greymda

i'm not in EU so i have nobody to sell it, if i don't like it.


----------



## Clean ocd

greymda said:


> i'm not in EU so i have nobody to sell it, if i don't like it.


An adaptor will turn it into a uk plug. My rupes is eu and works fine in uk with an adaptor :thumb:


----------



## bigup

Just to get this right 

Will there be flex clones as well as rupes clones?


----------



## Bod42

Well i just tried to get a demo sent to New Zealand as there are no distributors over here and they direct me to the Australia distributor who are stupidly expensive and charge a fortune of shipping on top of that so looks like I will be waiting for CYC to stock these and ship all the way across the world, mental.


----------



## Jord

Hopefully shouldn't be too long of a wait, think they mentioned they should be out around July time.. Who knows though.


----------



## Dibs

The kits will be out towards mid/end July. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Bod42

Actually just spoke to the distributor in Australia and he said I can buy 1 for 165GBP or I can buy 4 for 82.5GBP each. Thats a good deal but i dont need 4 lol.


----------



## Guru

Maybe start a group buy for NZ members?


----------



## Bod42

There are like 4 people in all of NZ who detail lol but ya worth a try.

If i buy 200 units, can get them at 52GBP.

Crap just checked and 1 Kiwi already bought one from the original link. Thats 3 left lol


----------



## gunnvald

-Raven- said:


> The Rupes backing plate won't fit on the Chinese 'replica'. The Chinese backing plate fits on the Rupes polisher, however, the Rupes backing plate is thicker. You'll have issues with the Rupes if you did use the Chinese backing plate I think.
> 
> I'll post these pics for others as well. You can see that the Chinese polisher has longer flat spots on the plate mount spindle.
> 
> Backing plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupes head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese head


Really big difference in quality just by the looks of it , Rupes looks perfect enginerd, chinese looks like made in a garage


----------



## O`Neil

gunnvald said:


> Really big difference in quality just by the looks of it , Rupes looks perfect enginerd, chinese looks like made in a garage


The screws looks the same


----------



## Dibs

The corner radius looks different as well. To be fair I think if you were to clean up the copy with some wet and dry it would look much better aesthetically. 
They've been getting good reviews and who knows the ones CYC will supply might be much better. They should [hopefully] be ready in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## josadler

What a ridiculous comment. You see a dirty machine and it isn't build well.
Mine is still clean, so it's better build?
I have the reference Flex's also the Daspro-EP801 and the quality is better then the last two and I like the Fupes as much or more as my Flex VRG.


----------



## Dibs

I have to agree. Just because something isn't clean doesn't mean it's inferior in anyway.


----------



## AllenF

Mmmm OK
So why is it dirty and the rupes isnt????
Maybe because the chinese copy has had more use????????
I personally would pick up the dirty machine in the grounds that it has been used tested and is run in


----------



## -Raven-

The Fupes in my picture is how it came from China, zero use! 

The Rupes in my picture is well used! 

The Rupes craps all over the Fupes for quality, but I knew I was getting a cheap Chinese knock off when I brought it, and payed accordingly......


----------



## josadler

This is how mine looks on the inside, I used it twice.


----------



## Dibs

That looks much better  Maybe Raven had a second one. That fills me with much more confidence - plus after speaking with Tim @ CYC and listening to what he had to say I think they will surprise many folk. For the cost there shouldn't be anything close to it in terms of value for money.


----------



## matt1234

Is there a Chinese copy of the flex and the rupes 12e?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

gunnvald said:


> Really big difference in quality just by the looks of it , Rupes looks perfect enginerd, chinese *looks like made in a garage*


:lol: A 'garage' really ? Ansiauto is one of the biggest auto accessory suppliers in china


----------



## bigup

any more updates?

itching to buy one


----------



## DJ X-Ray

They're taking a long time to be released, it's a shame they can't be bought from the original source anymore. I bought one in the beginning and tried to get more for a valeter/detailer mate(who uses mine) not long ago but no joy.
Sometimes it's better to grab these kinda things quick time when you can buy them for buttons like some of us did on this thread instead of waiting for reviews. Now everyone wants one and the price has doubled. Still easily worth the new price but dough could have been saved.


----------



## Jord

Really hoping these machines will be at Waxstock, doubting it though as it seems to have gone all quiet.


----------



## bigup

there's a FaceBook web shop that sells them for £189 ive seen, hoping CYC will be cheaper


----------



## O`Neil

bigup said:


> there's a FaceBook web shop that sells them for £189 ive seen, hoping CYC will be cheaper


If they`re anything like that price I might just opt of a second hand Flex.


----------



## khurum6392

S H AUTOS has already released theirs
https://www.facebook.com/shautos?hc_location=timeline


----------



## Rayner

^^^ too expensive to make it worth while buying imo


----------



## O`Neil

rayner said:


> ^^^ too expensive to make it worth while buying imo


I`m with you, those are way over priced.

I`m sure Tim will be doing an excellent group buy price though when CYC release them


----------



## Dibs

I agree. £250 is a very ry high price - considering when purchasing that many machines the price per unit is drastically reduced to around £50ish.
Let's hope that CYC can actually pass the savings on to their customers.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I've got a feeling these are going to be released at waxstock :s


----------



## blake_jl

Dibs said:


> I agree. £250 is a very ry high price


I thought they were 189


----------



## RobDom

They are £189. Add on import duty, VAT, their own profit margin, etc. = the UK price. How can people say they're overpriced when Rupes charge over £400?


----------



## O`Neil

RobDom said:


> They are £189. How can people say they're overpriced


They`re over priced. There, I said it.


----------



## Jord

I believe CYC said they'll be selling them for ~£150 which isn't too bad considering the price of the Rupes machines.


----------



## AllenF

Thats the price tim told me £150


----------



## Dibs

When I called Tim also stated £150. He did mention that CYC were testing each machine and putting together some kits (m/c, pads & polishes).


----------



## Jord

Tim's confirmed these will be at Waxstock


----------



## -Raven-

RobDom said:


> They are £189. Add on import duty, VAT, their own profit margin, etc. = the UK price. How can people say they're overpriced when Rupes charge over £400?


They are about £40. Add on etc etc etc...

Rupes are overpriced too, which is why these knock offs will sell really well.


----------



## RobDom

I'll definately give one a go from CYC.


----------



## IanG

RobDom said:


> I'll definately give one a go from CYC.


Same here


----------



## O`Neil

CYC have them in stock now


----------



## Rayner

£150 isn't too bad, not sure about the writing though with a 'unique' 21mm throw..... I'm sure I've seen another hmmmmm


----------



## AllenF

So is it variable speed? Tim.
Stupid question but hey ho gotta ask as no one else has lol.


----------



## robbo51

Yes..Variable
Ordered mine today with the Polish and pads
Then sold my Megs 220 v2 an hour later!!


----------



## mj2k

So as a complete noob, about to purchase their first DA, this or the 6-Pro?

Isn't the backing plate too large for 150mm pads?


----------



## bigup

daft question, but will Chem Guys Hex pads fit straight on to this?

can i use the backing plate used for spot pads on my DAS6 on this?


----------



## AllenF

First question if they are 6" or over then yes
Second question nope you cant. See ravens post. But a five inch apparently is on the cards


----------



## Bod42

Chomping at the bit to see the reviews of these.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm debating on selling my das pro to purchase one of these. Hoping to have a feel at waxstock.


----------



## sm81

Are you stocking 15mm vibrated DA?


----------



## herbiedacious

@ Blackmondie. Have you seen the latest Facebook post from Carclean NL? Your grasp of the Dutch language is much better than mine. Are they saying €99 deposit and balance of €46 for the PAW900? Or is it €99 all in?
Think l've sussed it, they're selling of the batch of noisy ones that they rejected at half price with a 3 month warranty.


----------



## sistersvisions

herbiedacious said:


> @ Blackmondie. Have you seen the latest Facebook post from Carclean NL? Your grasp of the Dutch language is much better than mine. Are they saying €99 deposit and balance of €46 for the PAW900? Or is it €99 all in?
> Think l've sussed it, they're selling of the batch of noisy ones that they rejected at half price with a 3 month warranty.


Google translate says..
Caution ! These machines are supplied by a rejected batch , but usable .

We have decided to share some of the party for lovers available at half the price! In return, you accept the possible shortcomings and a shorter warranty period of 3 months total .

The machine may comprise one or more of the following shortcomings have , but functions well . These shortcomings can be expected :

In 85 % of cases, an increased noise level. Between 90 and 105 decibels. Hearing protection is recommended ! (normally such a machine should be somewhere between 85 and 90 decibels )
In 25% of cases, sometimes too long screw for tightening the support plate , 1 or 2 additional rings solve this problem .
In 40% of cases, sometimes increased resistance of the support plate against rubber ring , possibly increased wear of support plate or rubber ring .
In all cases: screws in the head you are best fixed with locktite to prevent loosening .

Hope that helps..:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie

Yeah, saw it. It includes the €47 bag it comes in. So €99 all in. Really thinking about it


----------



## herbiedacious

Me too! Although, having said that, Maxshine have launched the 15mm version too. Sod it, gonna get them both!


----------



## Blackmondie

Really? Hmmmm. Damn you maxshine


----------



## herbiedacious

Blackmondie said:


> Really? Hmmmm. Damn you maxshine


Yup, they've got a Facebook page too. Check it out. Well, l've ordered it, hope l get one of the quiet ones! If not, at least l've got something l can use for spares for myDap900 and Das6pro and a good quality detailing bag, all for £84 posted!


----------



## Blackmondie

Nice. Still in doubt now. But might buy the bullet. But was saving up for a new rotary...


----------



## khurum6392

herbiedacious said:


> Yup, they've got a Facebook page too. Check it out. Well, l've ordered it, hope l get one of the quiet ones! If not, at least l've got something l can use for spares for myDap900 and Das6pro and a good quality detailing bag, all for £84 posted!


where can you buy the 15mm da i spoke to maxshine they said they only deal with distributors


----------



## herbiedacious

It arrived yesterday and l'm chuffed to bits! I was a bit apprehensive about starting it up but it sounded fine. Just to be sure, l downloaded a couple of decibel meter apps and found that both the DAP and the PAW gave a reading of 85 db on speed 6. Result!








Next job is to Loctite everything and add 10m of arctic cable before using my new toy in anger.


----------



## Blackmondie

Very nice!


----------



## O`Neil

Jealous


----------



## O`Neil

herbiedacious said:


> It arrived yesterday and l'm chuffed to bits!
> Next job is to Loctite everything and add 10m of arctic cable before using my new toy in anger.


Looking forward to a review - please :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

Where can you buy these from?


----------



## realist

My mate bought his from CYC :thumb:


----------



## RobDom

There are 2 machines available now.

Rupes Bigfoot copy - the DAS-21E:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-21e-dual-action-polisher/cat_148.html

This one is the PAW 800 I think:
http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/autobrite-direct-da21-dual-action-machine-polisher


----------



## AllenF

Impressive............ Smooth, not that noisy, fairly quick too for minor defects/holograms


----------



## fatdazza

AllenF said:


> Impressive............ Smooth, not that noisy, fairly quick too for minor defects/holograms


Which one did you try?


----------



## VenomUK

What about the Chinese specials? Where can you buy them from?


----------



## vigilantejosh

They are the Chinese specials


----------



## Dream Machines

Tested one the other day along with the rupes my friend owns. Chinese copy has faster start up which is better and works well. Im not a fan of either of them really and I tested the flex as well the same day. The flex beats them in build quality and smoothness but all three lack the power of the next generation DA


----------



## AllenF

fatdazza said:


> Which one did you try?


Das21e CYC's one
Have tried the bigfoot 21 and could tell this one had more power. Slightly noiser gearbox but like said faster startup and more power.


----------



## CleanYourCar

khurum6392 said:


> where can you buy the 15mm da i spoke to maxshine they said they only deal with distributors


We have a 15mm in the pipeline, looking at 4-6weeks for full stock.

Tim


----------



## AllenF

A 75mm would be nice too tim ( hint hint lol )


----------



## rhinoman

AllenF said:


> A 75mm would be nice too tim ( hint hint lol )


I agree, I'd like a set...


----------



## AllenF

Mmmm that would have to be Japanese though they are better at shrinking things into smaller packages lol.
The full set to compete with the rupes would be nice though.
QUESTION. Tim
What are the smaller backing plates like is it true they vibrate a lot more due to das21being balanced for the larger plate?


----------



## rhinoman

I have a 5" plate for my 21 amd I don't think it really suits it, definitely vibrates more. A the moment I'm using 3" on my das6 and 6" on the das21 but i'd like something to inbetween to use my 5.5" pads on.


----------



## AllenF

Cheers that's what i heard on grapevine about the vibration levels


----------



## khurum6392

Im using the 5" backing plate with the das 21e only slightly more vibrations nothing like a horrible das6 value for money cyc da21e is the best machine available in the uk


----------



## rhinoman

khurum6392 said:


> Im using the 5" backing plate with the das 21e only slightly more vibrations nothing like a horrible das6 value for money cyc da21e is the best machine available in the uk


I agree, it only a little more but the 6" is so smooth its hard to choose anything else.


----------



## yetizone

CleanYourCar said:


> We have a 15mm in the pipeline, looking at 4-6weeks for full stock.
> 
> Tim


That does sound interesting ! 



khurum6392 said:


> Im using the 5" backing plate with the das 21e only slightly more vibrations nothing like a horrible das6 value for money cyc da21e is the best machine available in the uk


Suspal, one of DW's members is working on a revised alternative counterweight for the DAS6 which should help the excessive vibration of that unit - can't wait!


----------



## josadler

khurum6392 said:


> Im using the 5" backing plate with the das 21e only slightly more vibrations nothing like a horrible das6 value for money cyc da21e is the best machine available in the uk


 I used the machine with 5" backing plate this weekend with the orange flexipads waffle pad and with this pad the machine is very well balanced and has almost no vibrations


----------



## RobDom

I picked up the AB version of the 21mm throw DA:



















Excellent machine, feels very well built, solid, works great. Feels slightly heavier than the DAS-21E and better made. Higher quality machine IMO.

I see the new 15mm machine from CYC is based on the same machine as the AB DA-21:


----------



## james vti-s

Can't put on a 3 inch pad ... right ?


----------



## rhinoman

I see from the box this comes with a 6" backing plate, what about a 5"?? Will the plates be the same as the das6 or 21?


----------



## RobDom

3" pads can't be used on 15 or 21mm throw machines no.

I would imagine CYC will have a 5" backing plate available for their new 15mm machine.


----------



## AllenF

The 15 should come with a 5" backing plate as standard, if the are copying rupes basis


----------



## Blackmondie

Would the rupes 5' BP work on the Das?


----------



## southwest10

I'm thinkin they are both the same only other color,same factory build them


----------



## Blackmondie

Ah well, just saw it is cheaper to order from CYC and ship it to here, then to buy the real rupes one here...


----------



## Rascal_69

Yes. 

The new 15mm throw and autobrite come from the same supplier. 

Max shine. Only clean your car will have 15mm machine am lead to believe


----------



## thebug

What's the better machine? The das 21e or wait for one of the new 15mm ones


----------



## AllenF

Blackmondie said:


> Would the rupes 5' BP work on the Das?


No but at the price of the rupes compared to the das one you would go with the das


----------



## Blackmondie

Yeah, but the Das one is not available in my country. But it's cheaper to by the autobrite one at CYC and just ship that single on out to here. Go figure...


----------



## Blackwatch

Sorry to necro post, but im looking for a new machine and the Rupes copy is tickling my fancy does anyone near Huddersfield have one the wouldn't mind me trying at work? I have been thinking about buying the Rupes but if this will be just as good for over half the price I am very tempted.


----------



## Alex L

I see on the Ansi page they hve a bigger selection now. Anyone ordered the 12mm or 8mm polishers?


----------



## Bod42

Alex whats an Andi page?

I got the polisher from Clas Ohlson and thats pretty good especially for the price


----------



## Alex L

Ansiauto. Thats where I got my 21mm from. Just looking at the 12m one theyve got on there.


----------



## deadmoo5e

:lol:


----------

